
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (February 2020) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code! I got 5 years of experience
in Fin-Tech and over 9 years combined in Journalism, TV and Media, Health,
Science and more. I'm experienced in Vue.js, Django, Phoenix framework,
Quasar, Hugo, Laravel, ClojureScript, PostCSS and Sass just to name a few.
Pick up new tech easily and like working on complex products. Fin-Tech case-
studies available upon request but other case-studies can be seen on my
website: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability analysis comes in. I'll review your app from an
outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
hostedmetrics
SEEKING WORK / Remote only / United States (Puerto Rico, GMT-4)

I offer two services:

1) Design and implement data processing systems.

2) Data analytics and business intelligence to measure and improve the
business performance of growing products.

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics, measure
conversion rates, set up insightful dashboards, and best of all: optimize and
grow! Both now and down the road.

Email: heliodor [ a@t ) [ hostedmetrics ) d-o-t c-o-m

About me: My passion for metrics and data analytics goes more than nine years,
when I joined as one of the first handful of engineers on the Data Analytics
team at Squarespace. More recently, I have designed and implemented the
systems to perform traffic, conversion, and profit analysis for an affiliate
marketing company.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment, RedShift, TimescaleDB.

------
helloiloveyou
SEEKING WORK | Buenos Aires, Argentina (GMT-3) | Remote | mikealche.com

* I'm an experienced web/mobile app developer. I can handle entire projects from concept to production, from ui design to backend and database.

* My last project was in the local news in Argentina. It is a free Mobile app that allows for the creation of curriculum vitaes. It was made in React Native with the backend in Node.JS + Express + PostgreSQL.

* I'm currently Finishing my Master Thesis in the University of Buenos Aires. My Thesis is on applying Deep Learning to diagnose skin lessions.

* I'm currently available for full/part time contracts.

* Tech stack: React.js, React-Native, javascript, Node.JS, Angular.JS, Express, Python, pandas, numpy, Pytorch.

* You can view the app at: [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mikealche....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mikealche.curriculup&hl=es_AR) And the news at: * [https://tn.com.ar/tecno/recomendados/un-estudiante-de-la-uba...](https://tn.com.ar/tecno/recomendados/un-estudiante-de-la-uba-creo-una-app-gratuita-para-armar-cvs-en-pocos-minutos_976332) and * [https://www.a24.com/tecnologia/hizo-app-gratuita-pueda-armar...](https://www.a24.com/tecnologia/hizo-app-gratuita-pueda-armar-cv-tuvo-cientos-descargas-06182019_ByM0cuZ1S)

email: mikealche@gmail.com

~~~
cambalache
Buena suerte bro

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe(CET+0) | Remote |
[https://getivor.com](https://getivor.com)

I'm a seasoned web development expert with a knack for UX design. I specialize
in front-end(React), but also do back-end(Node).

I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and delivering large
custom-made web applications. I prefer working on one project at the time and
usually do 6+ month long engagements.

Over the last decade I helped several US/EU based clients build Airbnb-like
platforms, real-time GPS vehicle tracking suites,
healthcare/finance/construction apps, and more.

I mostly collaborate with tech companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

Tech stack: React.js, JS/TypeScript/Babel, Node, Webpack, GraphQL, ESLint,
Cypress.io, styled-components etc.

• Read more on my website: [https://getivor.com](https://getivor.com)

• View recent project - Jira Clone (3,9k stars):
[https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone](https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone)
| Live demo: [https://jira.ivorreic.com](https://jira.ivorreic.com)

• Passion project from 2014 (100k monthly visitors):
[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

~~~
Dim25
Hey Ivor, Jira Clone looks rad, thanks for releasing it under the MIT license!

------
joshmanders
SEEKING WORK | Dubuque, IA USA | REMOTE ONLY

Full snack JavaScript developer, over 20 years experience

Frontend: React.js, Vue.js, Webpack

Backend: Node.js, GraphQL

Mobile/Desktop: React-Native, Electron

DevOps: Docker, Dokku, Kubernetes (learning)

GitHubs: [https://github.com/joshmanders](https://github.com/joshmanders)
(personal), [https://github.com/aniftyco](https://github.com/aniftyco) (my
company)

Blog/Site: [https://joshmanders.com](https://joshmanders.com)

Email: josh@joshmanders.com

Availability: 20-25 hrs / week

More info: [https://full.snack.dev/for-hire](https://full.snack.dev/for-hire)

I eat sleep and breathe JavaScript. So much so that my license plate is NODEJS
[https://twitter.com/joshmanders/status/853640782460456960](https://twitter.com/joshmanders/status/853640782460456960)

I’ve contributed heavily to open source both in tools I use, and my own code
being open sourced.

I’m building an application performance monitoring service on top of Google
Lighthouse you can see at [https://appmetrics.co](https://appmetrics.co)

I’m available for whatever you need. If I don’t know it, I can pick up on it
quickly to get the job done.

------
lukaszkups
SEEKING WORK | Europe Timezone | REMOTE

Technologies: Vue.js, JavaScript, Node.js, Phonegap/Cordova, Wordpress, HTML5,
CSS3

Website: [https://lukaszkups.net/](https://lukaszkups.net/)

CV: [https://lukaszkups.net/static/lukasz-kups-
cv-2019.pdf](https://lukaszkups.net/static/lukasz-kups-cv-2019.pdf)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/lukaszkups](https://linkedin.com/in/lukaszkups)

email: letstalk (@/at) lukaszkups.net

github: [https://github.com/lukaszkups](https://github.com/lukaszkups)

I'm a web developer from Poland with 9+ years of experience working on client
& server side of web applications.

I love creating nice and useful things for the Internet people.

At the moment I feel most comfortable in working on Vue.js-powered Single Page
Applications. Don't get it wrong though, I totally believe in can-do mindset
and learning other frameworks shouldn't be a huge problem - in the end it's
just a tool (that said I also know basics of React.js).

During my career I also had pleasure working on mobile apps built on top of
JavaScript, Phonegap & Cordova. Wordpress theme development from scratch is
not a problem for me either.

I also like to co-op with Ruby on Rails and Django devs, who provides me APIs
for creating beautiful and useful frontend interfaces. I have also built
couple simple endpoints using Node.js/Express.js by myself as well.

------
msd81257
SEEKING WORK | Oxford, UK (company established as LLC in States) | Remote |
[https://daiter.dev](https://daiter.dev) Use me to condense your product's
timeline and budget with bulletproof, scalable, and modular embedded software
frameworks and tooling.

Previous Senior/Ld Software Engineer with 8 years of industry and research
experience. Specifically interested in signal analysis and its
interdisciplinary subdomains (psychology, interaction, etc.).

* Published computer vision scientist (ECCV '16) with 5 magnitude increase for photogrammetry in CUDA/SIMD

* Experienced AR/XR developer with strong embedded skills

* Hardware designer

* Available for part time work now, in a few months for full time work

* Currently finishing my Master's Thesis at Oxford. Double Master's in CS + EE, with specialities in embedded programming, functional languages and optics/FPGA dev/power electronics.

* Tech stack: Erlang, Elixir, C++, C, Assembler, SIMD, CUDA, OpticStudio, EAGLE

* Helped two previous companies save millions in cloud costs through novel video streaming algorithms and embedded computer vision algorithms.

email: matthew@daiter.dev

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote

3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
oscar_franco13
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany | Remote

Full-stack Senior Developer, former CTO with a lot of experience in a wide
range of projects and companies, usually lead development teams, have strong
algorithmic experience and advocate of functional programming.

Technologies: Typescript, React, React Native, Node.js, Java, Kotlin,
Springboot, Rust, PostgreSQL, Redis, if you have some project with
Haskell/Rust I can offer a discounted rate.

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/oscar-franco-
bbbb7319b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oscar-franco-bbbb7319b/) github:
[https://github.com/ospfranco](https://github.com/ospfranco)

email: ospfranco at protonmail dot com Hourly rate: 100€/hr

------
codegeek
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Remote. Some overlap with Eastern timezone needed

We are a edtech company looking to hire a designer on contract basis to help
revamp our product. We have very basic wireframes which will need to be
converted into a good design. We can work with Invision or Sketch designs.
Will need to load those in a tool like zeplin.io so that we can then get the
styles to create the HTML.

The pages are mostly frontend/marketing facing and will have dynamic
components like Listing/search and user interactive components like
cart/checkout page etc.

Flexible on rates (hourly or project basis). Need someone who is available
immediately. Please send an email to yc@treftsystems.com with your
portfolio/blog/samples that you can share.

------
praveenperera
SEEKING WORK | Waterloo, ON Canada (UTC-5) | REMOTE ONLY

Fullstack Developer, 7+ years experience

Backend: Elixir, Rust

Frontend: React, ReasonML, Elm

Mobile: React Native

DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes, Dokku

Email: me@praveenperera.com

Availability: 20-25 hrs / week

I love Elixir and I’ve been using it and Phoenix since August 2015. Before
that I was mostly doing Ruby/Rails work.

In the frontend I’ve mostly worked with React. I’ve also done a few web
projects using Elm and ReasonML. As well mobile apps using React Native.

I love learning new things so recently I’ve also been learning Rust. So far
I’ve loved it and I wrote a little CLI to sort Tailwind CSS classes:
[http://github.com/avencera/rustywind](http://github.com/avencera/rustywind)

A couple months ago I created a mini video course on how to get started using
Kubernetes on DigitalOcean DOKS: (video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiSUpKDgWfQ&list=PLcdHMZkfm5...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiSUpKDgWfQ&list=PLcdHMZkfm5ujt60AwNh1EfmI-30PzeAy0))
(text: [https://avencera.com/learn/](https://avencera.com/learn/))

Other stuff:

Personal GitHub:
[https://github.com/praveenperera](https://github.com/praveenperera)

Company GitHub: [http://github.com/avencera](http://github.com/avencera)

LinkedIN:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/praveenperera/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/praveenperera/)

Neglected Blog: [http://blog.praveenperera.com](http://blog.praveenperera.com)

If you think you can use me for something you can contact me at
me@praveenperera.com

------
tyrelj13
SEEKING WORK | Scottsdale, AZ OR Remote

* Product designer with 8 years of experience in design, plus 6 years of entrepreneurship experience

* Web and mobile UI design, wireframes, functional prototyping, UX strategy

* Available for part-time projects (approx 20 hours/week)

* Rate: $100/hour

* Website: [http://tyreljohnson.com/](http://tyreljohnson.com/)

* Email: tyrelsj@gmail.com

* Note: I'm wrapping up a major project for a B2B SaaS startup. I designed a large component library/design system, as well as redesigned their web and mobile apps. I will be able to share information/images about this project mid-Feb, in case you are interested in seeing my recent work.

------
redcatkins
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge, UK | Remote

Startup Technical Lead. 25+ years of experience.

Hands-on development. Building and leading remote teams.

Recent projects:

    
    
      - collaboration platform from customer concept to live deployment
      - taking ownership of legacy code base
      - improving database efficiency
      - high-volume reporting system
    

Technologies: Python, Django, Postgres/MySQL, Amazon Web Services, JavaScript,
Selenium, CI, git

Email: paul [dot] r [dot] redman [at] gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulredman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulredman/)

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web app from concept to delivery._

I've consulted for well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time follow
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on Android to support layers.
Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo + autosave
while being highly optimised for low-end devices. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Previous experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python,
PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress),
mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS,
Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation (page speed, security &
SEO).

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the
kernel). I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to help maintain
any old codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My country is going through one of its regular economic meltdowns, so my rates
are very cheap. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
ozSofi
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Jerusalem(Israel)

We are a tech cooperative developing and designing beautiful and modern web
apps and websites. Our team is comprised of four developers, graphic
designers, a Project manager and a UX designer.

We love working on projects that provide value to the world, environment and
communities. We found that by working with clients we identify with, we give
the best service, With emphasis on quality, attention to details, and the
client's best interests.

Check out our updated portfolio on
[https://soficoop.com](https://soficoop.com) Some of our code can be viewed on
GitHub: [https://github.com/soficoop](https://github.com/soficoop)

Our go to tech stack is: VueJS, MongoDB,and Express for web apps, and
WordPress for CMS. We're explorers though, and worked with:
Drupal,React,Three.js,Cesium.js,Strapi,ClojureScript(re-frame),Docker,OpenAPI
and Python.

We're always interested in challenging ourselves with learning new tools and
technologies, As a team we take code quality seriously, and strive to
integrate Agile and Scrum methods into our workflow to the best effect.

Our hourly rates are 70 USD/hour. But only this February development hours are
55$. Ssh. don't tell anyone. Discounts are available for socially inclined
clients and for big/long-term projects. Contact us via our website or or email
us on sofia@soficoop.com.

------
renaudg
SEEKING WORK | London or remote | Senior DevOps / SRE, tech lead.

I'm a senior engineer with 20 years experience building and operating online
products, including at Facebook, major ISPs and many startups.

My core technical skillset is in DevOps, Site Reliability Engineering, Linux,
AWS, GCP and Kubernetes, but over time I've been involved in most aspects of
architecting, building, running and scaling online services. Keen interest in
the business / product areas as well.

I was one of the first 6-7 Facebook SRE hires in Europe (2010-2011), have
experience at numerous startups and before that in larger orgs in the
ISP/hosting world.

Happy to provide hands-on DevOps expertise to solve your infrastructure /
performance / cost / reliability challenges. I can also be relied on for
technology vision, systems design, technical operations, mentoring and general
engineering wisdom. I excel at understanding short vs long-term trade-offs,
identifying performance bottlenecks & future technical debt, quickly learning
and assessing new pieces of technology.

Available preferably as a contractor (part time or short term projects
welcome), but I'll also consider full time involvement for principal roles
(Head of Infrastructure, Lead DevOps, co-founder / CTO / VP Eng ) at startups.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)

Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net

------
jlevers
SEEKING WORK | Boston, NYC | Remote

I'm a full-stack software engineer. Primary experience is with Javascript
(ES6)/Node.js/React/GraphQL, Python/Django, and Postgres (and HTML/Sass/CSS).
I'm comfortable working with PHP/WordPress, and generally, I can be productive
with most tech stacks. I also have some experience with C and embedded
programming.

I’m a generalist. I’ll automate repetitive business processes, build data
pipelines, repair/rebuild outdated programs, write small-footprint embedded
programs, create websites, or anything in between.

I have a history of delivering high quality final products on time, even when
I wasn’t initially familiar with the technologies involved. If your project
needs a skill that I don’t have, I’m happy to spend some time getting up to
speed first.

I've worked with small startups (<10 people) and large corporations (>1000
people). I've helped coordinate/direct small teams (2-4 people), both in
companies and in the OSS community.

Website: [https://jesseevers.com](https://jesseevers.com)

Email: jesse [at] jesseevers [dot] com

Resume: [https://jesseevers.com/jesse-evers-
resume.pdf](https://jesseevers.com/jesse-evers-resume.pdf)

Skills: Javascript, ES6+, Node.js, React, GraphQL, Express.js, Python, Django,
HTML, CSS, PostgreSQL, MySQL, C, Perl, PHP, nginx, Gunicorn, Wordpress, Sass,
Shell, Bash, Java.

------
carapace
SEEKING WORK

San Francisco or remote.

Generalist, "full-stack", language/framework/platform agnostic. I've been a
professional programmer for about fifteen years, I've worked at startups and
Google, and I can pretty much do anything computer-related (including
robotics.) I'm the "rockstar" (or ninja or wizard or whatever they're calling
it these days) you're looking for. The one who's "smart and gets things done".
I can also put my ego aside and work with the team with humility.

Python 2-to-3 migration is a specialty.

forman.simon@gmail.com Principals only please, no recruiters.

I don't have a current resume but FWIW here's a solution to the Zebra Puzzle
using Prolog and constraint programming that I wrote in one day without
previous experience in Prolog or constraint handling.
[https://gist.github.com/calroc/603ed919bc814ccee10c1b3df6142...](https://gist.github.com/calroc/603ed919bc814ccee10c1b3df6142fec)
This is the sort of thing I do for fun.

You: have an interesting and challenging problem and know what you're doing.
(Also, have some money, my hourly rate for consulting starts at $150.
Although, if you have something really interesting and/or challenging and
you're strapped for cash I might be willing to go lower.)

------
misiti3780
SEEKING FREELANCER - Math & Pencil | Full-time | Remote | NYC | 1099
[https://www.mathandpencil.com](https://www.mathandpencil.com) Math & Pencil
is looking for an experienced UI/UX developer to join our team full-time. The
position is remote, you can work from anywhere, and basically set your own
hours (as long as you make a scrum call 3 days a week for 20 minutes). It’s
important that you are able + interested in working on problems, features, and
bugs independently and delivering reliable code in a time frame set by
yourself. You would be working directly with the founders of the company and
the clients to build complex, performant, front-end applications in React.
Although you will have the ability to work on multiple projects, initially you
will be work with us and an established client in the Insured-tech space. This
position would be ideal for someone who likes to work with the latest
technologies and also enjoys having a big impact on the product.

The current front-end stack is React+Redux, Typescript compiled with webpack
and deployed using Jenkins. Finally, it is important that you have strong
SCSS/CSS skills. The backend is written in Python (Django) and deploys to EC2.

If interested, please contact at joseph.misiti@mathandpencil.com

------
kalesh
SEEKING WORK | Delhi, India | FULL STACK | REMOTE |

Current Technologies - C#, .Net Core, ReactJS, JavaScript.

Full Stack software engineer for over 10 years. Passionate about software
engineering, building products that are easy to use, delight users and solve
real world problems.

My work experience is pretty diverse. From building a bitcoin miner to ERP/CRM
implementations, building & managing software teams. I am a hands on software
engineer who likes to code on a regular basis.

Working on a personal project -
[https://imagecompressor.io](https://imagecompressor.io) at the moment.

Resume -
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xXLWsJBmjqyxAw3iFnYoNNhK...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xXLWsJBmjqyxAw3iFnYoNNhKNRJ9YKleorCPxQnSYDM/edit?usp=sharing)

Stackoverflow - [https://stackoverflow.com/users/213469/aseem-
gautam?tab=prof...](https://stackoverflow.com/users/213469/aseem-
gautam?tab=profile)

LinkedIn -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aseemgautam/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aseemgautam/)

Github - [https://github.com/aseemgautam](https://github.com/aseemgautam)

Contact Details in Resume.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
davidmott
SEEKING WORK, worldwide. Full Stack Developer here (Development & Design)
providing iOS/Android apps, Websites, Mobile/Web Games and more @
davidmott.com

Hi HN!

I am currently open for projects.

About me: I'm a Developer/Designer based in London (UK) who spends his time
building products for entrepreneurs and businesses worldwide. These products
include iOS and Android Apps, Websites and Mobile/Web Games. I have produced
platforms for a variety of industries such as: Gambling, Social media, Fashion
and more. I also, on occasion, teach and currently host a free coding class a
couple times throughout the year.

Portfolio: [https://www.davidmott.com/](https://www.davidmott.com/)

Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgdwsX9k3gNNjl0dBx6synA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgdwsX9k3gNNjl0dBx6synA)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-
mott-854772199/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-mott-854772199/)

For any enquiries you're welcome to reach out to me via Skype/Mobile/Email
which can be found through my personal website, or by booking meetings in
London. If you require an NDA before chatting kindly let me know. I also offer
numerous discounts including projects that require more than 1 platform (ie, a
website and mobile app build).

If you've made it down to here, thanks for reading!

------
micheda
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany or Remote

I help my clients with their data science and data engineering problems. I
have experience with location, sequence, and graph data. I come from five
years at the edge of robotics and behavioral analytics as team lead and CTO,
with a Ph.D. on modeling and querying data with uncertainty.

After successfully completing my last project, I am looking for the next
challenge.

Keywords: machine learning and data mining algorithms, experience with Scikit-
learn, TensorFlow, Seaborn, Pandas, NumPy, Joblib, Jupyter Lab, Apache
Zeppelin. Data engineering, static and streaming data processing, experience
with Cassandra, PostgreSQL, Parquet, HDFS, Hadoop, Spark, Apache Airflow,
Celery, Fabric, Docker, Flask, Alembic. Indoor and outdoor localization
methods, cellular network data analytics, urban traffic modeling and
optimization, experience with SUMO simulator. AWS EMR, S3, Lambda, CloudWatch.
Python, Java, Scala, C, C++. Graph Mining, experience with Neo4J, NetworkX.
Robotics, experience with ROS.

Email: michele.dallachiesa@sigforge.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/)

Website: [https://sigforge.com](https://sigforge.com)

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany or remote (originally from NYC, can make trips
to US east coast)

Full stack Javascript and Ruby developer with experience as a lead, as well as
a teacher/mentor. I believe in writing clear, readable, simple code and
refactoring for performance as necessary. I believe in making reasonable
decisions quickly & working extremely pragmatically rather than spending lots
of time in debates about ideal architecture. I believe in choosing relatively
mature tools and libraries over the most bleeding edge tools. I'm good at
communicating with other stakeholders, including non-technical execs/managers,
thinking about the business problem and advocating for the user.

I have worked with a mix of startup and big companies, including projects for
the New York Times, Axel Springer and Cleversafe ($1B onsite file storage
service acquired by IBM). Over the past few years I have also worked for a
niche social media company, a B2B fashion supply chain management company and
on a one-off art installation project for Davos.

I am most experienced working with React, node.js and Rails but I can be
flexible about technical stack.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume upon request.

Email: ritchiea [at] gmail [dot] com

------
Dim25
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, CA, USA | REMOTE or LOCAL

Hi all, I'm Dima
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/))
from SF (San Francisco Bay Area). Full-stack with Machine Learning experience;
AI/ML product manager.

Python: * Machine Learning: (TensorFlow; Keras; PyTorch). * Computer Vision
(OpenCV; TensorFlow). * Media \ communications (Twillio; Ring Central;
Kurento). * Streaming \ Workflows: Kafka+Faust; Airflow; Celery. * Web servers
(Flask), and many other applications of Python.

Web Development: HTML; CSS; Bootstrap. JS (Front-end + Node.js): All the
basics necessary for web development; Basic experience with d3.js and other
visualizations and dashboards tools.

DBs: MongoDB; ElasticSearch; Redis (incl. RediSearch), SQLs. Basics of
ClickHouse.

C/C++: Some experiments with ROS/robotics.

Most recent projects:

    
    
       * Analyzing millions of job postings worldwide. 
    
       * Computer Vision CCTV Stream analytics. 
    

Previously:

    
    
       * Co-founder at MBaaS startup. 'Firefighter' from $0 to $120K MRR.
    
       * Managed a team of 15 mobile developers to assist with the delivery of  
         the #1 mobile banking app in Russia (iOS + Android).  
    
       * AWM, rev-share with Kinks (guys from San Francisco Armory).     
    
    

Email: dima_cv1@protonmail.com

One-page CV: [https://bitly.com/dima_cv1](https://bitly.com/dima_cv1)

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK: Remote - Three person design and development freelance team
working together for over 10 years (individually with 20+ years experience)
Locations: Tampa, FL / Maine / San Francisco

Remote: Yes (or local to one of those areas)

Technologies and Skills: Design, UX, Ruby on Rails, Go, React, Javascript,
MySql, Postgres, Redis, Redshift, CSS/HTML/SASS, AWS etc.

Email: hi@squaremill.com

Website: [https://squaremill.com](https://squaremill.com) (recent projects @
[https://squaremill.com/projects](https://squaremill.com/projects))

We have extensive experience in building applications from design, through
implementation and ongoing management. We have very happy clients over the
last 10 years and can put you in touch with them. Because we have worked
together as a team for so long we are extremely efficient - we pride ourselves
on that along with being predictable and responsive. We can plug into an
existing team to fill holes (design, tech) or can work as a design/developer
team to get built what you need from soup to nuts. Experience in building
healthcare applications, retail applications, financial apps, custom CMS,
phone apps, real estate, high throughput message delivery.

------
diogoreis
SEEKING WORK | Any timezone | REMOTE only

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Full tech list: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise. If you don't know how to start your project and need any help to
decide technologies I can support you too (it's free).

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

E-mail: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge/London UK or Remote

I'm a software engineer with 10+ years of programming experience. I've helped
startups get started and big companies keep going.

I've organised a couple of jobs through HN now; it's been a good way to find
interesting projects, and my clients have been pleased with the work. One
said: "Thank you! I've played with it a bit and it looks very impressive! Way
better than what I imagined this project could be."

If you have web projects, then there's a good chance I've worked on something
similar before and will be able to hit the ground running. If you need more
general programming, I can do it. If you're doing something a bit esoteric,
that would definitely suit me – I've done FPGAs, network protocols, more ETL
than you can shake a stick at, and devising novel algorithms.

I haven't yet found a programming language that I'm not productive in. In the
last 5 years I've written (at least) C#, Java, Python, Javascript (browser and
Node.js), and Ruby professionally. Last year, I quickly picked up Typescript,
and soon helped the rest of the team understand it better, and I completed 23
days of Advent of Code in Rust.

I'm friendly and easy-going, enjoy mentoring and working with other
developers. I'm happiest on fixed-term projects that I can complete on a
schedule that suits both of us, and my clients have been very happy with this
process too.

My consulting website is
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com](https://www.lambdacambridge.com)

Email: robin [at] the website above

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
timqian
SEEKING WORK | Remote Full-stack developer who is able to build MVP fast and
contribute to complicated codebases. Open source activist.

GitHub: [https://github.com/timqian](https://github.com/timqian)

Website: [https://timqian.com](https://timqian.com)

Teck Stack

\- Backend: Node.js; Express; AWS lambda; serverless; GraphQL; RabbitMQ

\- Database: DynamoDB; MongoDB; Postgres; SQLite; AWS RDS; Redis

\- Frontend: react.js; SASS/CSS; d3.js

\- Chrome Extension: react.js; SASS/CSS

Projects

\-
[chart.xkcd]([https://github.com/timqian/chart.xkcd](https://github.com/timqian/chart.xkcd))

    
    
      xkcd styled chart lib.
      100k+ downloads, 5k+ stars on GitHub
      Built with d3.js
    

\- [tomato-pie]([https://github.com/t9tio/tomato-
pie](https://github.com/t9tio/tomato-pie))

    
    
      A new UI for Pomodoro Technique. Schedule your time directly with a clock.
      1k+ active users
      Built with pure HTML, CSS, JS
    

\- [repo-analytics]([https://github.com/repo-analytics/repo-
analytics.github.io](https://github.com/repo-analytics/repo-
analytics.github.io))

    
    
      Thorough analytics for your GitHub repos.
      400+ users
      Frontend: React.js; backend: node.js, AWS lambda, dynamodb
    

Rate: $50/hour

Email: timqian@t9t.io

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK. Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: angular JS, angular, es6, react, redux, webpack, html5, css3,
sass, scss,python, Django, building restful api’s, git, grunt, mysql,
postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku,vagrant,Flask,numpy,scipy

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

profolio:[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman/portfolio](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman/portfolio)

blog :[https://medium.com/@abdur91](https://medium.com/@abdur91)

As a experienced full stack web developer having 5 years+ experience in
multiple technologies,My main experience lies in developing modern web
applications,preferably in angular 4 with backend in python mainly.The backend
framework can be django,or flask depending upon the client's requirements.
Having delivered many projects successfully, I know what it takes to build,
lead, grow and maintain a web application

------
adamjroth
SEEKING WORK | Connecticut, USA Remote: Yes (15 years remote: efficient,
productive and highly available) Willing to relocate: For the right position;
remote w/ occasional travel much preferred

Open to FT or PT freelance projects, development work, source code audits,
reworking codebases left in poor shape. Specializing in Rails & React Native,
Node, React, Javascript.

Experience in all phases of software development: architecting solutions from
the ground up (from concept to shipping), reworking/rebuilding/refactoring
existing projects (those left in poor shape, or reliant on outdated
libraries), and contributing to existing modern codebases.

Technologies: React Native (core contributor), React, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, Perl, Objective-C, Java, Swift, C, C#, Python, Node.js, Express,
PHP, GraphQL (Apollo) Mobile Development: Native: iOS / Xcode, Android /
Android Studio, Hybrid: Cordova/Ionic, HTML5 / Canvas,
CreateJS/ImpactJS/Phaser, Flux (Redux, Alt.js, Mobx), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Firebase, RSpec, Cucumber, Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine, Sphinx, Solr,
Lucene, Elastic Search, AWS (S3, EC2, Lambda, Amplify, RDS, etc), Linux,
Apache, Git / GitHub workflow, Dev Ops, Heroku, JIRA, Confluence, BitBucket,
MongoDB

Full stack & mobile software developer with over 15 years of professional
experience architecting and building a wide range of products on web and
mobile platforms using diverse languages and tools.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OzlQkhUFtW2i9uZV7h29U8_6SnZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OzlQkhUFtW2i9uZV7h29U8_6SnZ..).

Email: adamjroth[at]gmail.com

~~~
adamjroth
Resume link:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9fpNKpPAuPqOku19HqK0/view)

------
werg
SEEKING WORK | SF Bay Area & Austin,TX | Remote OK

Fullstack Data Scientist & Engineer

NLP, Distributed Computing, Functional Programming

I have mainly done product driven work that involves Distributed Computing and
Machine Learning, leading teams of Data Scientists and Engineers.

Experience with:

\- Spark / PySpark & Hadoop MapReduce

\- MLlib, sklearn, PyTorch Deep Learning, even that IBM Watson thing

\- Python, Clojure, JS/Node.js, TypeScript, Prolog, Erlang, Java.. Perl?

\- Database Matters of any denomination

More info on request: wergomat@gmail.com

------
eyberg
SEEKING WORK | SF Bay Area | Remote OK

We're a small shop located in SOMA, SF so if you're local we can visit. We are
currently letting a limited number of clients engage with us for consulting
purposes. Whether that is greenfield app dev or you need someone to come in
and fix the mess someone else left we're here to help.

We're highly comfortable with:

Rust | Go | C

but can also write in pretty much whatever. Our strengths are in performance
engineering and security. If either of these are concerns you should reach
out. We're also very proficient in murdering your google/aws bill and vastly
decreasing the need for expensive devops. We're not cheap but we're the type
of hackers that can turn weeks of work into a single day.

What's the catch? We only deploy software as unikernels. We don't care where
you want to run them (aws/google/your own server/etc.). If you're not familiar
with this practice contact us and we'll introduce it to you. We also provide
workshops on this subject if interested.

Email us to get in touch and like I said - if you're in SF we can meetup in
person.

ian - - nanovms.com

\---

Not sure if this is ok to post here or not but let's try.

------
cowibo
SEEKING WORK | Bosnia | REMOTE | Team of Senior Software Engineers

Coders Without Borders is an autonomous team of senior software engineers with
over 10 years of experience working for major US and EU companies full time,
as contractors and as subcontractors.

Our aim is to grow our community and provide a context for personal and
professional advancement to our extensive network of junior, mid and senior-
level software engineers, as well as talented agile coaches and product
owners.

We believe that building cohesive teams is a function of providing an
environment where each individual has the opportunity to fulfill their
professional potentialities while maintaining personal integrity.

We are relying on functional contextualism, agile and lean methodologies, and
teal organizational paradigm to accommodate each individual at the core level.

Although we consider ourselves as technology agnostic, you can check our
current tech stack and methodologies at cowibo.io

We are looking for long term challenging projects to work on in the fields of
EdTech (ideally gamification of education), MedTech, AgTech, FinTech, Gaming,
Clean Energy and Autonomous Transportation.

Let’s talk - team@cowibo.io

------
givan
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Eastern Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, MySQL, Javascript (ES5, ES6+), Wordpress, Laravel, Bootstrap 4, Ecommerce, Linux, jQuery, Git etc
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/givanz/ https://www.linkedin.com/in/givan-ziadin-64233816a/
      Email: givanz at gmail dot com
    

I’m a full stack developer focused on PHP 7 and Javascript with more than a
decade of experience. Knows the ins and outs of web development from high
performance server side code to clean and modern frontend development.

I believe in open source and love to build and contribute to open source
libraries.

My most popular open source project
[http://www.vvveb.com/vvvebjs/editor.html](http://www.vvveb.com/vvvebjs/editor.html)
a drag and drop website builder javascript library
[https://github.com/givanz/VvvebJs](https://github.com/givanz/VvvebJs)

Looking mostly for part-time contract/freelance/consulting opportunities.

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React, MobX, Node.js, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Flask, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App Performance, Solr,
Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software Architecture, Docker,
DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
greplogic
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Engineer JS & Python | San Francisco or remote

\--------------------

Experienced full-stack JS engineer with a background from both large and small
companies. I've worked on web apps, apis, productivity scripts, browser
extensions, etc. I also have experience with Python and contribute to open
source.

I prefer part-time and/or short-term engagements from architectural review
consultations to MVP delivery or anything in-between, but open to longer
commitments should an opportunity make sense.

For hourly engagements, I charge market rates. On a per project basis, reach
out for an initial project scope and proposal.

\--------------------

Built sc10n: [https://sc10n.com](https://sc10n.com) (ask for an invite!) \-
Browser bookmark organization automation

Sample project: [https://wordsearchnext.com](https://wordsearchnext.com)

\--------------------

Technologies:

\- React.js, Next.js, Marko.js, TypeScript, Node.js, Express, Postgres/MySQL,
Redis, HTML, CSS (& preprocessors), most of the JS toolchain, Python and some
operations (primarily DigitalOcean)

\--------------------

Contact (please mention this thread):

\- email: collin [at] collinwu.com

------
perryrjohnson7
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | REMOTE ONLY

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks
(Dash, Flask), MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, API’s, Geographic Information
Systems, Heroku, Google Cloud Platform, Bash, Git, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist and full-stack engineer with experience in e-commerce,
quantitative finance, farm tech, and working with early stage tech companies
on leading data science initiatives. I am really passionate about leveraging
data, machine learning and software to solve meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published public projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
atldev
SEEKING WORK | Remote (location Jacksonville, FL; open to travel)

Full stack Ruby/Rails/JavaScript developer with experience as a technical
founder, VP of Engineering, software architect, and tech lead. I specialize in
backend development and and data structures. I like writing clean, testable
code based on SOLID principles. I like building new tech as well as extending
and improving legacy code. As a startup founder, I learned to gather enough
data to make important decisions, gather feedback, and iterate quickly to find
optimal solutions. I’ve migrated infrastructure from fully-hosted environments
to AWS and scaled platforms to handle 10x growth/year. I have excellent
communication skills and I’m comfortable working with technical and non-
technical stakeholders alike.

Most recently, I was the solo technical founder of a high-volume analytics
platform and grew the company to over 40 employees.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Angular, React, JavaScript, Postgres, HTML/CSS, AWS,
Heroku, Cassandra, Kafka, Redis, ElasticSearch

Email: w2aba@protonmail.com

------
zackmorris
SEEKING WORK | Boise, ID | REMOTE

Please message me on my profile's LinkedIn if you need a senior developer who
can work with junior developers as well as management and clients.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YImD1GuqRc8DGJDPbAsnlqOt4n2...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YImD1GuqRc8DGJDPbAsnlqOt4n2Sw8XT/view)

------
sunilkumarc
SEEKING PART TIME FREELANCE WORK | Remote | 15 - 20 hours per week

* I'm Sunil Kumar C. I'm currently working as a Senior Software Developer at a Startup in Bangalore, India. I'm a passionate programmer who loves to build new things. I can work on freelance jobs as part time and can spend up to 20 hours per week on projects.

* I have been a active freelancer on Codementor. You can find the reviews of my clients here - [https://www.codementor.io/sunilkumarc](https://www.codementor.io/sunilkumarc)

Expert At: Python, Django, Golang, AWS, Pandas, Node.js, HTML/CSS/JavaSript,
JQuery, Bootstrap, Terraform, Redis, PostgresSQL, Redshift, S3, Apache Airflow

Github - [https://github.com/sunilkumarc](https://github.com/sunilkumarc)
Linkedin -
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/sunilkumarc](https://in.linkedin.com/in/sunilkumarc)

You can contact me on sunilkumarc682@gmail.com to discuss the details.

------
GauntletWizard
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | Remote OK

I am a Site Reliability Engineer, Google Style, with experience at both large
and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very beginning,
been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and with diverse
technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their velocity by
implementing best-practices of CI/CD, Kubernetes Deployments, and effective
Monitoring frameworks.

I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing your build, as
well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Vision,
Lens Studio)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. I recently developed an iOS open-
source WebXR browser with Mozilla. An AR startup I consulted for had their app
demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I've built augmented reality, social,
gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I am a
startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 3, Metal, RealityKit, SwiftUI, iMessage
extensions, Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, NudgeTV, iScape, Hillside Software

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
hwwc
SEEKING WORK | Backend Services; Data Engineering; Systems Engineering

Location: Boston, US | Remote: Yes

I'm an experienced Rust software engineer looking for 10-20 hr/week contract
writing robust, performant, and ergonomic backend services.

I'm most experienced in the data-analytics backend-stack: from ETL to database
design to web-api to devops. One of my major projects is an analytics engine
for web applications
([https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract](https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract)).

However, I'm naturally curious and happy to work in any domain which requires
high performance and maintainable code. I've worked with a distributed worker
system, debugged async database drivers, and implemented text layout
primitives.

Primary Skills: Rust, Linux, Google Compute Platform, ClickhouseDB, Postgresql

Production Experience with: Python/Pandas, Node/JS, AWS, Docker, Redis, MySql,
Nginx

Github: [https://github.com/hwchen](https://github.com/hwchen)

Contact: hello@hwc.io

------
garysahota93
SEEKING WORK | Sunnyvale, California | Remote: Yes | Willing to relocate: for
the right position

I'm an analytics/marketing professional who's been focused on building data
science & marketing products from the ground up. While leading Marketing
Intelligence at Cisco IoT, I built our reporting as the product went from 30
Million to 90+ Million devices. While at Citus Data (a YC Company acquired by
Microsoft), I built the entire Marketing Analytics & Ops practice from the
ground up.

I recently had to exit my own startup due to unforeseen family obligations.
However, I believe my entrepreneurial mindset & data-driven skills can make a
lasting impact in a team that values a varied experience to get things done.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/garysahota/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garysahota/)

Website (with resume):
[https://www.garysahota.com/](https://www.garysahota.com/)

Email: jobs[at]garysahota.com

------
hoseiin
SEEKING WORK | Based in Dublin | Part-time Remote only Hi. I'm a Web UI
Designer and Front-end developer with more than 7 years of experience working
with small startups and big companies. I'm well experienced in
designing\developing marketing and user-facing websites as well as creating
web applications using JS frameworks such as React. I do care about code and
result quality and trying to deliver tasks as quick as possible. Available for
freelance projects or contributing to part-time projects up to 20 hrs a week.
Here's my Github:
[https://github.com/HoseinEmrani](https://github.com/HoseinEmrani) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hoseinemrani/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hoseinemrani/)
Shoot me an email in case you're interested so we can have a chat.
hosein.emrani@gmail.com

------
elliotbnvl
SEEKING WORK

Based in Providence, RI. Only looking to work remotely at this time.

Résumé/CV:
[https://elliotbonneville.com/resume](https://elliotbonneville.com/resume)

Blog: [https://elliotbonneville.com](https://elliotbonneville.com)

StackOverflow profile (40k+ reputation, ~600 questions answered):
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/339852/elliot-
bonneville](https://stackoverflow.com/users/339852/elliot-bonneville)

I'm a senior-level JavaScript / React / front-end engineer with six years of
experience developing complex web apps for startups. Over the past six years,
I've contracted remotely all over the US and internationally with a variety of
different clients, primarily focusing on new products for SaaS companies from
prototype phase all the way through enterprise-level software.

I am currently looking for full- and part-time contracts with immediate
availability.

------
panabee
SEEKING FREELANCER/CONSULTANT | Part-time | SF Bay Area | Remote

\- Product -

Hotpot.ai ([https://hotpot.ai](https://hotpot.ai)), graphic editor for apps,
extensions, blogs, and digital products. (If you want free graphics, please
ask. Happy to help HN.)

\- Editor Project -

Improve web-based editor with features and enhancements. Many hard problems if
you enjoy pixels and graphics.

\- Editor Skills/Requirements -

Expertise in JavaScript, HTML, and SVG. Passion for math and pixels, and an
openness toward loving their neglected child, fonts.

\- ML Project -

Use machine learning to automate/simplify problems in graphic design like logo
creation and background removal. We have a pipeline of projects; email to
learn more.

\- ML Skills/Requirements -

Passion for ML and problems related to graphics/images.

\- Contact -

info @ panabee dot com. Please send GitHub and SO profiles, resume (optional),
hourly rate, and availability.

\- ML Candidates -

Please share the last 3 papers you read; how you track and follow the latest
ML research; and what problems related to graphics/images you're most
interested in solving with ML.

------
uplift_ltd
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

Email: hn@uplift.ltd

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

------
BenoitP
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Remote

\---------------------------

Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D view))

\---------------------------

Tech: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC, Scikit-
Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, AWS,
Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript, Spring,
Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

Hi HN. We're Nerevu Group, a distributed team of data gurus that specialize in
creating interactive data driven dashboards.

We excel at integrating with and developing backend APIs, customizing open
data platforms, creating sleek visualizations, and automating marketing
analytics reports.

Contact me at rcummings at nerevu dot com

Our tools:

* Languages (Python, Coffeescript/JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3)

* Frameworks (Flask, Mithril.js, Node.js, Express, CKAN, ERPNext)

* Libaries (Brunch, D3, Leaflet, KeystoneJS, SQLAlchemy)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

More info:

* [https://www.nerevu.com](https://www.nerevu.com)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies](https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/services](https://www.nerevu.com/services)

* [https://github.com/nerevu](https://github.com/nerevu)

------
edanm
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in Tel Aviv) I'm the owner of a boutique Data
Engineering shop called Hipposys (www.hipposys.com). We specialize in Python-
based data engineering projects, and bring more than 15 years of professional
experience in software engineering. Today, our core specialties are: -- Big
Data - PySpark, Hadoop and the surrounding ecosystem. \-- Data Pipelines /
ETLs / Data Warehousing - utilizing Airflow and working with a variety of SQL
databases.

\-- AWS/Cloud - Many years of using various AWS services.

We've worked with companies around the world, in education, healthcare, cyber
security, factory automation, video processing, etc.

We have dozens of years of experience in a lot of different fields, including
a specialization in web applications for many years which comes in handy
fairly often in otherwise data-centric projects.

If you have any data engineering needs, please reach out to me at
edan@hipposys.com, and we can see if we are a good fit!

------
seiyria
Description:SEEKING WORK | Oshkosh, WI USA | Remote only

Frontend: Angular, Vue, Webpack, more
([https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf](https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf))

Backend: NodeJS, GraphQL

Mobile: Ionic

Desktop: Electron

I work exclusively with JavaScript/Typescript and work on a lot of open source
projects ([https://github.com.seiyria](https://github.com.seiyria)). Previous
projects I've worked on include:

* bootstrap-slider (a popular slider component that looks like it fits in with bootstrap) * IdleLands (an idle MORPG that accrued thousands of users over a few years) * more - check out [https://seiyria.dev/portfolio](https://seiyria.dev/portfolio)

I'm available for any work you might have. I'm pretty quick on the uptake and
I can either build your frontend or integrate with your team to help them do
it more effectively.

My availability is 30-40 hours per week.

Feel free to email kyle+hn@seiyria.com!

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local & Remote US

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services. Pair programming, continuous integration &
delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but
core practices of our day-to-day work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
TypeScript, React and React-Native).

Local only:

    
    
        • Ruby & Rails
        • Python
        • React, Angular
        • Vue.js
        • .NET
        • iOS, Android
    
    

Local & Remote:

    
    
        • React Native
        • Elixir & Phoenix 
        • Azure, especially with Kubernetes & Terraform
        • ML, AI, & Data Science
        • Kafka
    
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
lucraig
SEEKING WORK: Remote - 6 person development team located in Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Technologies and Skills: Product Development, Design, UX, React, React Native,
Python Django, Node.js, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, SQL, CSS/HTML, AWS

Email: hello@quantfive.org

Website: [https://www.quantfive.org/](https://www.quantfive.org/)

We help companies build the best software products they can. We're a hybrid
software development / design & product team of 6 and we've pushed many
products to market. We have experience building apps & websites from 0 to
launch while also jumping in on projects that are already in development. If
you need help developing a project, especially if you want us to help with
your product vision / strategy, reach out to hello@quantfive.org with a short
description of your project, how far along you are, and we'll be in touch!

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK | Boulder, Colorado | Remote OK

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
thomashintz4
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, CA | Remote

I've developed Javascript extensively for more than 15 years and have built
many React apps. I've worked on web applications in a number of fields and
with an array of different technologies. I've developed for Zillow, Franz,
HotPads, and many startups. I've done full stack work and I know many
languages and technologies. More of my work here: [https://thomashintz.org/my-
work](https://thomashintz.org/my-work)

Check out a demo of my work:
[https://thomashintz.org/demo](https://thomashintz.org/demo)

Unlike many others, I have product management and founder experience, which
helps ensure what we build meets your business goals. You can find out more
about me at [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

------
michallech
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE

Software Architect / Senior Full Stack Engineer with 10+ years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. I can work on PT/EST
times.

    
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, DRF
        * AngularJS, React+Redux, React Native, Vue.js
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Where I can help most:
        * Rapid Proof of Concept / Prototype implementation
        * Design of scalable software architecture (Backend + DevOps)
        * API design, implementation and documentation
        * Remote team management
        * Code Reviews, Python/Django mentoring
        * Team leadership
    
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      GitHub:              https://github.com/rootxnet
      Website/Resume:      https://michallech.info
      Skype:               ferdezz

------
hoversperc
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL STACK DEVELOPER

I am a Full Stack web developer, specializing in React, Node and Wordpress.

 __My Services __

1\. Front End Development (HTML, CSS, JavaScript) 2\. Web Applications with
React and Node 3\. E-commerce website with WordPress and WooCommerce 4\.
Working with REST APIs

 __My Tech Stack __: React, Node, Express, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Firebase

 __Languages __: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python, SQL

I also work with

\- WordPress Builder like Divi and Elementor \- WooCommerce store setup.

For further info, check the following links.

* My [Portfolio]([https://amit-ghosh.com/portfolio](https://amit-ghosh.com/portfolio)) * My [GitHub]([https://github.com/maverickamit](https://github.com/maverickamit)) * My [Website]([https://amit-ghosh.com](https://amit-ghosh.com))

Rate: $50 per hour, I can settle for fixed price also, on a case by case
basis.

Email: amitdgpghosh@gmail.com

------
hardikaj81
SEEKING WORK - Remote/On-site - PartTime/FullTime - NYC I have a passion to
automate the repetitive tasks at hand and getting key insights from the visual
senses. I am proficient in Python and AWS, and has a strong knowledge of
Software Engineering and Machine Learning algorithms. I am well competent in
SQL/NoSQL databases.

-I have the ability to scrape beneficial data from web using Selenium bots and Beautiful Soup. -I store structured data in MySQL database, and unstructured data in MongoDB, DynamoDB, Google Cloud Storage. -I design APIs and serve requests using Django, Flask, Express, AWS API Gateway, Lambda. -I build Machine Learning models with Scikit-Learn and deploys in production using AWS SageMaker. -I derive actionable insights with Pandas and Numpy. -I make informative visualizations with Matplotlib and Seaborn.

Portfolio - hardikaj96.github.io Github - hardikaj96 Email -
hardikaj81@gmail.com

------
tasubotadas
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Europe, Vienna | Technical Lead in Machine Learning |
20 hours/week

I am a technical lead with experience (10y+) in building APIs, Full-Stack
systems, and ML/DL solutions. To mention a few, my teams and I have designed
systems to process 100s of TB of data, deployed conversational (speech)
agents, and I have coached junior developers to build OCR and Speech
Recognition systems. I've hired and managed developers introduced them to TDD
and CI concepts.

Ideally, I am looking for clients with projects that need to do some data
crunching. I love working with startups as I used to run one.

Technologies: Python, PyTorch, Keras, PyMC, Pandas, Java, Spring Boot, Rust,
Google Cloud, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Spark, Ansible

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadassubonis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadassubonis/)

Email: tadas dot subonis at gmail dot com

Hourly Rate: 120€/h

------
ionis_
Location: Israel, Europe time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node, php, building restful api’s, Git, Gulp,
Jenkins, TeamCity, Jira, MSSQL, Mysql, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, AWS.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
jglauche
SEEKING WORK, Germany, REMOTE

IT Consultant / Full stack web application developer with 20 years of
professional experience in a variety of fields from e-commerce, inventory
management, web scrapers to 3d print farm automation and many many specialized
web applications.

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JS, Rust, Postgresql, PHP, Linux sysadmin,
apache, nginx, etc.

I'll create web apps, prototypes, automate things or retrofit or replace
hopelessly outdated things for you.

I accept payment via SEPA or credit card. Rate to be discussed, fixed price
for prototype development possible. Special rates for developing and/or
maintaining open source projects negotiable.

Github: [https://github.com/jglauche](https://github.com/jglauche) GPG pubkey:
[https://kittenme.ws/email_pub.asc](https://kittenme.ws/email_pub.asc) Email:
jennifer@hn20.kittenme.ws

------
ragelink
SEEKING WORK | San Jose, Costa Rica. Remote yes (experienced remote), willing
to relocate for the right opportunity in Ops/DevOps/SRE/Management. Travel ok
valid US Visa, OnCall OK! Can provide references as needed.

Open to part/time or consulting/freelancing. 10+ years experience with AWS/GCP
and cloud native projects, also experienced in bare metal technologies.
Python, ansible, terraform, perl, and other automation tools, scripting and
python backend work experience. *Nix systems tooling, administration and
performance.

All relevant information on projects: LinkedIN:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardomata/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardomata/)
Resume and other Links: [https://leomata.com/](https://leomata.com/) Email:
leo[at]leomata.com

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Northern Europe, Remote.

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

Our technology stack: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java,
Scala); Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of
services); databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic,
Couchbase, Redis, Event Store.

For contact details please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/) or contact us via
email hello[at]8bitstudio[dot]dev

------
mstubna
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA | Remote

Machine Learning expert helping clients in the tech, healthcare, and B2B
spaces leverage their data to improve existing products and build new ones. I
specialize in helping my clients wrangle their data, apply state of the art
machine learning models, and integrate ML/AI into their existing or new
software products or services.

I have a Ph.D. in applied mathematics and 10+ years engineering and software
dev experience and have successfully executed projects ranging from prototype
proof-of-concepts to productionized web and native applications with thousands
of users. Let's talk!

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikestubna/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikestubna/)

Website: [https://mountaintrackapps.com](https://mountaintrackapps.com)

Email: mike[at]stubna[dot]com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

Uplift Ltd. is looking for a well-rounded software engineer with mid-level to
senior experience in at least 2 of these:

* React/React Native

* Django (python)

* GraphQL, Apollo

Bonus:

* Freelance/project experience (most important)

* Familiar w/ Heroku or AWS

* Strong CSS skills

* Native iOS or Android experience

* Understanding of databases, SQL

Continuous learning, both within the industry & from each other is core to
Uplift's values. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences,
abilities and perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good
communicator, apply now!

#### To apply, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US-based preferred)

* Details about your experience with React & React Native and/or Django

* Details about your experience with GraphQL, Apollo or Typescript

* Current & next 3 months of availability. At least 15 hours a week.

Email work@uplift.ltd |
[https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/](https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/)

------
adamst85
SEEKING WORK | Brisbane Australia | Remote

\-----------------------------------

Looking for remote contract or freelance work but may be open to other
opportunities. Backend developer specialising in authentication, API's and
automation and have worked in of the span of 10 years. I am a fast worker and
pride myself on getting it done to a high level of quality.

What can I do for you? Depending on your needs I can help automate tasks that
are slowing your company down. Help architect a system going forward that will
catapult your business to new heights or provide advice on inefficiencies
after analysis of your business situation.

\-----------------------------------

Other Projects:

JiraIssueLinkViewer - A Chrome plugin visualises linked issues using JQuery
and VivaGraphJS
-[https://github.com/adamstraube/JiraIssueLinkVisualiser](https://github.com/adamstraube/JiraIssueLinkVisualiser)

IOTDashboard - Receives data from IOT devices securely using OAuth2 using
Laravel (in progress) -
[https://github.com/adamstraube/iotDashboard](https://github.com/adamstraube/iotDashboard)

ContentSnag - Assists in managing communications and collect information from
clients (in progress) -
[https://www.contentsnag.com/](https://www.contentsnag.com/)

Technologies: PHP, Symfony, Laravel, VueJs, Phalcon, Javascript, jQuery,
Docker, Ansible, Python

\---------------------------------

Email: adam_straube[at]outlook.com

Blog: [https://adamstraube.github.io](https://adamstraube.github.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube](https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube)

------
bgrc
SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | REMOTE

Current Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, Javascript/Typescript, Electron.js,
React.js

Other Technologies: Ruby

Website: [http://briangracie.net](http://briangracie.net)

Email: contact(at)briangracie.net

Github: [https://github.com/bgracie](https://github.com/bgracie)

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-
gracie-23876197/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-gracie-23876197/)

I'm a full stack web developer with experience creating line-of-business
applications for a variety of clients, including an investment firm and
association of medical doctors. I enjoy working directly with product owners
and users and actively participating in the design process. I also have a keen
interest in functional programming techniques and languages.

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE (but we're in the Fort Wayne, IN area)

Impact Upgrade
([https://www.impactupgrade.com](https://www.impactupgrade.com)) is a tech and
operations consulting company, solely focused on nonprofits. We have a
pipeline full of a wide variety of work and are always looking for additional
help. Some of the current needs:

\- System admin, especially for widely-used, large platforms (Salesforce,
HubSpot, etc.)

\- Systems integration, data unification, automation, scripting (with a focus
on Java, Kotlin, Python)

\- Custom web platforms, both backoffice and public-facing (with a focus on
Java, Kotlin, Python, or PHP)

\- In talks to take on an overhaul of a large .NET platform.

\- Cross-platform mobile development (leaning towards Flutter, but open to
React Native)

Please email brett@impactupgrade.com with your specialities and hourly rates.
NO AGENCIES -- we only work with individuals. Thanks!

------
freelance_0220
SEEKING FREELANCER | Chicago, Illinois / Remote \----------------- I've been
working with a fledgling company looking for someone comfortable with Windows
Development. They want an interface where users can fill out a form, have that
form become a txt file of commands using relatively simple rules (well defined
and fully supplied), and then send those commands over a serial connection to
an external device. I built out the form -> txt file part as a website, but I
don't know how to make it work as a windows app with the serial part.

They're interested in either a one off project or a long term employee who
would work on this and other projects. For compensation, they would be ok with
either a straight fee or one that includes equity/revenue share agreement.

Contact: michael.b.lipman [at] gmail [d0t] com, mention windows freelancing

~~~
freelance_0220
got a lot of interest, so thank you and I will be in touch with you all, but
won't be seeking any further offers, thanks

------
nalexn
SEEKING WORK | Moscow, Russia | REMOTE ONLY | Senior iOS Software Engineer

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, RxSwift, SwiftUI

Resume: [https://nalexn.github.io/resume](https://nalexn.github.io/resume)

Email: alexey {at} naumov.tech

Blog: [https://nalexn.github.io](https://nalexn.github.io)

\--------

Over the past eight years working as a software engineer, I grew to an iOS
team lead of a public FinTech company working from their headquarters in
Hollywood, CA, followed by starting my startup. Now I’m on the market for my
next professional challenge as a software engineer, who blends experience in
mobile app development and systems architecture with product-oriented
leadership and team coaching.

If you need an exceptionally skilled and proactive team player - check out my
LinkedIn / Resume to read more about my experience!

------
zzznilzzz
SEEKING WORK

Location: New York, NY

Remote: Either

Technologies: UI/UX/product design, branding, graphic design, information
architecture, illustration, etc. Somewhat lapsed HTML & CSS.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.willbaker.info/about/willbaker-
resume.pdf](http://www.willbaker.info/about/willbaker-resume.pdf)

Email: w@desaturate.net

Website: [http://www.willbaker.info](http://www.willbaker.info)

I'm a multidisciplinary designer with about a decade of experience. Before
freelancing, I led creative and product design at a few different startups.
I've designed custom ecommerce platforms, sales/analytics dashboards, a CRM, a
shoppable chat app, a WYSIWYG site builder, countless marketing and business
websites, and plenty more.

I like building robust design systems to solve complex problems simply and
efficiently.

~~~
brianzelip
A couple nicely ill images in there,
[http://www.desaturate.net/a-hunger?p=a-hunger](http://www.desaturate.net/a-hunger?p=a-hunger)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
braindead_in
SEEKING FREELANCER | Full Stack | Remote

I run a lifestyle business for crowdsourced audio/video transcription service.
We have been in business since 2008 and are seeking our 3rd full time remote
employee. I'm the architect, designer and coder as well as the BD guy. I am
looking to hire someone who will take over the tech side from me (i.e. CTO).

The ideal applicant would be some who's into Web App development, with good
fundamentals, looking for a stable remote job which offers good work-life
balance and working in the Asian/European timezone. You will be working very
closely with me in the near term and independently later on.

The tech stack is plain HTML/CSS/JS on the frontend, PHP/Python/NodeJS on the
backend, with MySQL database. Our budget for this position is $40K/yr. Email
me at rajiv at scribie.com.

~~~
sergyzen
Hi! I'm Sergio, a tech passionate, working for several years on different
areas as fullstack developer. Backend & front & iOS development. Techlogies
like PHP Laravel & Symfony. WebPack, Sass, Redis, Swift, Google Cloud & docker
deplyment, etc. Can you give me an email to talk about this? Thanks in
advance! Sergio Martin. Thanks

------
WinonaRyder
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React/Webpack/Babel, etc. (5+ years), TypeScript (3+ years),
Go/Golang (9+ years), PHP, JavaScript/HTML5/CSS3 (ES5, ES6+, 10+ years),
Node.JS, Python, Linux, Docker, Podman etc.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: hn@sonoya.uk

Website: [https://sonoya.uk/](https://sonoya.uk/)

I’m an independent contractor (own ltd company), full-stack/front-end
engineer, designer and open source programmer who's been coding for ~15 years.

I'm currently working on cloud proxy/website optimizer
[https://oya.to/](https://oya.to/) and font optimizer/host
[http://woff.cc/](http://woff.cc/)

An ideal position would be a fully-remote contract, full or part-time, but
willing to negotiate.

------
okomestudio
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, USA | Remote OK

\--------

Core tech stack: Python, Linux, SQL, NoSQL, AWS (EC2, EMR, S3, etc.)

DevOps: Docker, Ansible, Bash, Linux

\--------

I am a data engineer with a range of experiences in early-stage startup
environments, working with data scientists and occasionally double as one. I
am looking for a gig or two to offer and make use of my data product
development skills and versatility, mostly based on the tech stack above and
their adjacent technologies.

I would be useful, for example, if you are looking for someone to add more
coding power to your team, develop microservices to be integrated into your
existing system, do some Linux/AWS DevOps work so you can focus more on
interesting problems, and so on.

Please visit my website below and contact me for more detail.

Website: [https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net)

Email: hn {at} okomestudio.net

------
stackhead
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development

Location: Chicago, IL Remote: OK, have worked fulltime remote for 4+ years

I'm an experienced (>10 years) embedded software engineer. I have a bachelor's
in electrical engineering. I've experience is split between bare-bones RTOS
embedded (FreeRTOS) and various flavors of embedded Linux. I'm typically
involved in rapid prototyping to look for market fit.

Examples of previous work:

    
    
      * Video streaming on legacy hardware
      * Yocto environment to support Python/Java/App developers on embedded hardware
      * OSGi/SmartHome development
      * FreeRTOS development
    

stackhead.com james.ocarroll@stackhead.com
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jocarrol](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jocarrol)

------
dougweltman
SEEKING WORKS | London, UK and frequently New York, NY | Local (UK/EU) &
Remote

    
    
      - Experienced business-minded product and strategy lead for tech-driven businesses
      - BD, Commercial Lead roles also possible.
    

Skill Stack:

    
    
      - Cluster 1: Technical & commercial diligence, product roadmapping, business model design, etc.
    
      - Cluster 2: research, opportunity assessments, due diligence, financial modelling, strategy, general management
    
      - Cluster 3: SQL, Python, BI tools
    

Website: [http://www.dougweltman.com](http://www.dougweltman.com)

CV/Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/douglasweltman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/douglasweltman/)

------
danprime
SEEKING WORK | Edmonton, Canada | REMOTE

Experienced Technical Product Manager with over 15 years of developer
experience. I have helped various organizations from small startups to large
government organizations. For small startups, my dev experience has helped
deploy MVPs to validate business concepts and lead to early profitability. For
large government organizations I roadmapped and prioritized features that
helped departments deploy solutions 2 years ahead of schedule and massively
under budget.

I can help you determine, deliver, and iterate on the core value of your
product.

Technologies: HTML/CSS/Javascript, JAMStack (Gatsbyjs), PHP, NodeJS, Go

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielmktse/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielmktse/)

Email: danprime@gmail.com

------
blaisehorvath
SEEKING WORK | Budapest (EU) | only remote

Four person engineering team is for hire individually or together.

The team: [https://emergence-engineering.com/team](https://emergence-
engineering.com/team)

We design, build and ship web applications, PWAs, mobile applications and
micro services.

Our favoured stack is React, TypeScript, Node.js, Go, Firebase.

Check out our website: [https://emergence-engineering.com/](https://emergence-
engineering.com/)

CVs: [https://emergence-engineering.com/cv/viktor](https://emergence-
engineering.com/cv/viktor) | [https://emergence-
engineering.com/cv/balazs](https://emergence-engineering.com/cv/balazs)

------
sochix
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

If you’re looking for a senior full stack software engineer who can solve a
wide array of technical tasks then you’ve come to the right place! I’m a
polyglot programmer, so I can take care of a whole stack of technologies that
you have, including old ones. Currently, my preferable stack is Node.js with
any NoSQL warehouse for a backend, React and webpack for a frontend, Python
for ML related tasks and Docker for infrastructure.

In addition, I’m a tech entrepreneur, which means that I want to solve
technical tasks that will help your business grow and generate more income.

* Preferable stack: Node.js/JavaScript/React/Docker

* Timezone: UTC+3

* Rate: $90/hour or $2700/week

* Projects: [https://ipirozhenko.com/projects](https://ipirozhenko.com/projects)

* Email: ilya.p@rd17.org

------
emilecantin
SEEKING WORK - Remote or central Québec, Canada. Seasoned full-stack dev,
currently specializing in front-end React (4+ yrs) & GraphQL (2+ yrs) work.

\- You're a start-up looking to build your MVP, or just to temporarily fill a
skill gap in your team?

\- You're a bigger company looking to build a proof-of-concept for an internal
tool that your existing dev team can't / won't do?

\- You have a team with a lot of juniors that needs mentoring?

If you recognize yourself in one of these, let's talk. Email me at
emile.cantin@gmail.com.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilecantin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilecantin/)

Github: [https://github.com/emilecantin](https://github.com/emilecantin)

------
amiralles
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

    
    
       Location: Buenos Aires.
       Remote: yes!
       Technologies: Ruby on Rails, ASP.NET MVC, JavaScript, Go, Postgres, Heroku, AWS, 
       Git, SQL, ES6, .NET, C#.
       Website: https://amiralles.com.ar
       Email: [look my resume]
       Resume: https://amiralles.com.ar/resume.pdf
       Customer Reviews: https://www.codementor.io/@alemiralles
       Publications: shorturl.at/aGQUV
       Blog:  https://medium.com/@alemiralles
       Rate: $40/hour
    

I'm a backend developer looking for remote contracting work. (Part-time
ideally, but open to full-time positions.)

I'm experienced working remotely for big companies, early-stage startups, and
everything in between.

Sounds like a good fit? Let's talk!

------
shaggyfrog
SEEKING WORK | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Remote OK

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Everything. Last 3-4 years: Python (Django), Kotlin, Java
(Spring), JavaScript. Also last 11 years: iOS/OSX (C/C++/Objective-C), Bash,
Perl. MSc in AI (heuristic search).

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomashauk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomashauk)

Stack Overflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/161161/shaggy-
frog](https://stackoverflow.com/users/161161/shaggy-frog)

Résumé/CV: See LinkedIn and/or request via e-mail

Email: thauk@ualberta.net

First Computer: Atari 800 (Logo and BASIC)

Cake: YES

Copy & Paste Messages: no thank you

I'm a proud generalist. I add value. I care about my work. I get stuff done. I
deliver. Send me an e-mail!

------
tzm
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF Bay Area - Remote

We're a seed startup company in SF working on mobile AR, machine learning and
movement science.

We're looking for 3 roles:

1\. Machine learning / computer vision. We are training custom ML models using
Tensorflow / PyTorch. Skills: C++, Python, data engineering, Mediapipe, OpenCV

2\. iOS development. We are developing a native iOS app that uses ARKit, ML
models (CoreML, TFLite). Skills: Swift5 / SwiftUI (Combine), ARKit, Metal,
RealityKit, vector math, AVFoundation, ffmpeg, Tensorflow, Mediapipe, FritzAI,
etc.

3\. Web app / dev ops: We are building reactive web software to view videos
and data. Skills: VueJS, Nodejs, Google Cloud, Golang

Anyone interested in joining? Hard problems, big market.

Email: mocapapp@sudomail.com (send relevant work / cv and availability).

------
dhamm02
Seeking work | Charleston, SC | Remote, USA

Full Stack Developer who has been self-employed in software for 5 years.
Specializing in Python/Django. During that time I started a sports data API
and grew it to serve over 1 million requests to 100+ customers daily, and that
project has been my main focus, in addition to other freelance work
(Javascript, Angular, Postgres, AWS Cloud).

I'm looking for remote projects and/or a position where I can contribute with
a team and develop as a back end engineer.

CV and contact details: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z-EOThCvKOLTqrDZX_-
HqbJ7MHb...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z-EOThCvKOLTqrDZX_-
HqbJ7MHbweLBc/view?usp=sharing)

------
technics256
SEEKING WORK | San Diego, CA | Remote

Mobile expert in shipping production apps in healthcare environments for
physicians.

AWS expert (certified) in building HIPAA compliant applications for
physicians, and automating them in AWS with Terraform.

I'm rocket fuel for your business tech. I make difficult things easy and easy
things automated.

    
    
      Skills: React Native | DevOps | Terraform | Swift | NodeJS | AWS | React | Ansible | Docker | Kubernetes
    
      Languages: TypeScript | ES6+ | Swift | Python | Java 
    
      AWS: Certified Cloud Solutions Architect. Fully knowledgeable of all AWS services (CI/CD!) and designing, implementing and automating HIPAA compliant services using Terraform.
    
      Email: stephen at lizcano dot dev
      Website: lizcano dot dev

------
braunshizzle
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: Ontario, Canada

15+ years experience as a full stack developer, working with companies in all
sizes and teams of sizes 1-500+.

Skills: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. (Experience with many Integrations
& API's)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson) \-
[https://braunson.ca](https://braunson.ca)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

GitHub: [http://github.com/braunson](http://github.com/braunson)

------
sam0x17
SEEKING WORK - Remote - full-stack developer and software engineer with
extensive research computer science experience (including deep learning,
computer vision). 6+ years industry experience.

Core Skills:

* Ruby / Rails, Crystal, C/C++, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Rust, Python, Java

* PostgreSQL/MySQL, MongoDB, Google Cloud Platform, Google App Engine, Lambda, AWS, Cloud Datastore, Heroku

* Node.js, Electron, cross-platform desktop application development

* Data Structures, Algorithms, Deep Learning, Computer Vision, OpenCV, OpenGL

* Extensive remote work experience across different timezones and countries, especially with startups

* Master's and Bachelor's degrees in Computer Science

* Excellent written and spoken English skills

Rate: $80/hour

Resume: [https://sam0x17.dev](https://sam0x17.dev)

E-mail address in profile

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Nevada - Remote OK

US & EU Citizen. Travel Possible. Open to relocation for short term projects.
Experienced software developer/manager with an extensive history in startups.

I am proficient in Go, Python, Javascript/Typescript. I would be willing to
give a discount to work in Clojure

I've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. Provided services such include feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Solo developer. Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, IQT, among others. For more
information visit turbines.io

------
dcAnswers
SEEKING WORK / Remote preferred / near Detroit, MI / Eastern Time Zone, GMT -5
Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, matplotlib,
seaborn, pandas, NLTK, flask, requests, TensorFlow, Bootstrap, and many more.

My work is focused on data analysis, data science, and business intelligence.
Most of my deliverables have been in the form of interactive visualizations of
my analysis but I do everything in the ETL to analysis to visualization
pipeline. If you have needs related to those types of roles, please email me.

I'm open to project based, contract, and full time positions.

Email me (dan at dataconcord dot com) and let's discuss a project or a
position!

Résumé/CV and references available upon request.

------
analogwzrd
SEEKING WORK Location: Denver/Boulder, CO Remote Possible: YES

Techne Solutions is an engineering design and consulting firm that I recently
started with a good friend and former co-worker. My background is in embedded
hardware/software, PCB design, and test engineering. My business partner is a
mechanical engineer focusing on advanced manufacturing (both additive and
subtractive). Together, we're helping other small to medium size businesses
prototype new hardware and products. There's more info on the "Team" section
of our webpage.

Please check out our website(below) and don't hesitate to get in touch if we
could be of any help!

Website: www.technesolutionsllc.com E-mail: james@technesolutionsllc.com

------
gnomon
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Europe - based in Belgium I am an experienced
freelance development manager who has in depth technical knowledge and great
problem solving skills. I have extensive experience forging and leading highly
capable teams fostering can-do attitude that can meet the needs of the
business. Extensive exposure to leading agile restructurings and moving
technical teams towards solid engineering practices. Strong experience of
building effective relationships both with technical and business partners.

I am a very hands-on guy who still loves to architect and code. Very pragmatic
and focused on getting things done.

Happy to discuss what I can bring to your project.

email: layer.of.indirection+hn@gmail.com

------
imagination
SEEKING WORK | Chicago, IL USA | Remote: Yes

Front-end: Javascript, AngularJS, CSS,SASS, HTML5, EmberJS

Back-end: Ruby on Rails, NodeJS , ExpressJS, Redis, Sidekiq, Wordpress, PHP

Devops: AWS (EC2, S3, Route 53, DynamoDB, RDS), Heroku, Ngnix

Test: Protractor, RSpec, Selenium

A full stack software engineer with expertise in AngularJS, NodeJS, EmberJS
and Ruby on Rails.

Website: [https://www.welovecode.co](https://www.welovecode.co) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithlgordon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithlgordon/)
Github: [https://github.com/keithgordon](https://github.com/keithgordon)

Email: hello@welovecode.co

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote

DevOps Practitioner with over 15 years of experience designing and building
CI/CD pipelines and working with Cloud technologies. I've used almost all
major DevOps tools and platforms at this point. I'm looking for a startup or
two to work with closely as they build and improve their DevOps culture and
process. DevOps is more than a set of software so I try to work holistically
across departments to make entire companies more efficient.

Technologies: DevOps - Terraform, AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, Ansible, Chef,
Puppet, Python, Go, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV: www.calebfornari.com

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

Recruiter emails will be reported as spam, direct inquiries only please.

------
moshloop
SEEKING FREELANCER | Flanksource | Remote First

Flanksource is a niche consultancy focusing exclusively on Kubernetes and the
Cloud Native ecosystem. We help companies navigate the CNCF landscape by
evaluating and integrating technology into an infrastructure continuous
delivery pipeline, tailored to each customer's particular environment and
stack.

We are looking for Kubernetes focused Site Reliability Engineers to work
remotely and ideally contribute back upstream.

Apply here [https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-
reliabilit...](https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-reliability-
engineer) Or dm moshloop on #kubernetes slack

------
andratwiro
SEEKING WORK

Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Either

Skills: Wireframing, market research, data visualization, UI/UX/product
design, information architecture.

Email: roberto@deltastudio.io

Website: [https://deltastudio.io](https://deltastudio.io)

Hit me up with your project, I offer free consultations.

Full-time freelance visual design expert for a wide variety of projects,
strongly focused on usability and functionality. Continuously iterating an
idea against the market, using quick mockups to ensure that the user
experience is consistent and flows seamlessly, is what I do. I have over 4
years of experience specifically working with startups in the Fintech,
blockchain & international conflict management ecosystems.

------
fredgrott
SEEKING WORK Remote: Yes Location: Greater Chicago Area(NW INDIANA CST GMT -6)
Skillset: Flutter-mobile dart, android native, ios native, docker, bash

Hello, its Fred Grott your potential Flutter mobile expert. My credentials
includes currently contributing to the top flutter plugin namely, flutter-
platform_widgets. Fast prototyping a real pixel perfect solution to responsive
layouts for all my clients. Not even Very Good Ventures has my pixel
perfection solution!

Portfolio at
gitlab:[https://gitlab.com/fred.grott/flutterpatterns](https://gitlab.com/fred.grott/flutterpatterns)
email: fred DOT grott AT gmail DOT com

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 5 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 4 out
of 5 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

~~~
gauravdagde
Hey, can you share your resume at gaurav.dagde@upgrad.com?

------
flurdy
SEEKING WORK | London or Remote

* Experienced consultant taking on architect, developer or engineering manager roles.

* Finance, retail, games studios, media, telecoms

* Scala, Java, Rust, Kubernetes, Postgres, etc.

* Website work: [https://eray.uk](https://eray.uk)

* Website personal: [https://flurdy.com](https://flurdy.com)

* Blog: [https://blog.flurdy.com](https://blog.flurdy.com)

* CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/flurdy](https://linkedin.com/in/flurdy)

* Github: [https://github.com/flurdy](https://github.com/flurdy)

* Contact: cv @ work domain

------
grbtm
SEEKING WORK | Berlin or Remote

Data Engineer

I have experience designing and implementing data processing systems in the
Hadoop ecosystem as well as developing algorithms in a telecommunication
environment for distributed systems.

Technologies: PySpark, HDFS, Parquet, YARN, SQL, Postgres, Tensorflow,
Jupyter, Pandas, gensim, Flask, Docker, AWS, Linux

Programming languages: Python(proficient), Java(familiar), C++(familiar)
Languages: English, German

Recent machine learning side project:
[https://github.com/grbtm/rssBriefing](https://github.com/grbtm/rssBriefing)

CV on request

Email in profile

Website: [https://grbtm.github.io/](https://grbtm.github.io/)

------
mhagiwara
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | REMOTE

Natural Language Processing (NLP) and Machine Learning (ML) Engineer and
Researcher available

I am an independent NLP/ML engineer and researcher. My clients include world-
class institutions and startups such as the Allen Institute for Artificial
Intelligence and RIKEN AIP. In the past, I worked as a researcher/engineer at
Google, Microsoft Research, Baidu, and Duolingo. My expertise is NLP
(especially for education and Asian language processing) and machine learning.

Let me know if you need help with your NLP/ML projects.

Website: [http://masatohagiwara.net/](http://masatohagiwara.net/)

Email: masato [at] octanove.com

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Atlantic Timezone, ET+1)

Full stack Rails developer / product manager.

I generally help with two kinds of problems:

1\. Helping founders with deep domain experience who need to build a v1:

[https://www.reemer.com/consulting/build-
mvp](https://www.reemer.com/consulting/build-mvp)

2\. Working with an existing team as a fractional technical product manager:

[https://www.reemer.com/consulting/fractional-product-
managem...](https://www.reemer.com/consulting/fractional-product-management-
consultant)

Experience:

* worked with over a dozen CxOs over the past decade, including the CEOs of Predictable Revenue, Headphones.com, and DocSpring, and brands like ESPN.

* took a client CEO from idea to $130M: [https://www.reemer.com/articles/lessons-learned-going-from-i...](https://www.reemer.com/articles/lessons-learned-going-from-idea-to-$130-million)

* Been building and shipping software professionally for 19y

* Working with Ruby on Rails for 11y

* consulting remotely for 11y

* Product Management skills: customer interviews, requirements gathering, product strategy, prioritization / roadmapping, wireframing, speccing, analytics, working with dev to ship, reporting on success, conversion review

* Technical: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, MySQL, Postgres, Web APIs (in particular I've worked with GitHub, Stripe, Slack, and Intercom in depth)

Why me:

Clients like my approach because it's pragmatic, thoughtful, and focused on
business growth. I've run three B2B SaaS businesses (and sold two of them). I
see technology as a leveraged tool for growing a business, not an end in
itself.

Looking for projects that are ready to start soon. Ideal project is B2B SaaS
with a budget of US$20k+.

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
SashaTyrba
SEEKING WORK | Part-time | Remote | Fullstack/Generalist | 10 years exp

Tech experience:

* TypeScript, JavaScript, Python.

* Frontend: React (Hooks, Redux, etc), Vue.js, jQuery.

* Backend: Node.js/Express.js, Django.

* Databases: PostgreSQL, Redis.

* OS: FreeBSD <3, Ubuntu, CentOS.

* Misc experience with Webpack, Nginx, React Native, Docker, Electron.js, QEMU/KVM.

A bit about me:

* Adequate perfectionist.

* Write code for people, then optimize for machine.

* Care about success of the projects I'm involved with.

* Have understanding of UX and UI.

* Know what is HTTP/2 and vertical rhythm in typography.

* Love to share knowledge.

Resume/CV: any details upon request.

Email: sasha@sashatyrba.com

 _Special for HN-crowd:_ free roadmapping session to help understand how can I
bring value to the project straight away. Details, rates, other specials -
just mention you are from HN in the email.

Have a beautiful day!

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK | US UTC-05 | REMOTE

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm a senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience (7 as a contract
software consultant). I specialize in prototype/MVP development, product
rewrites, automation and process improvement, and IT augmentation as a drop-in
developer for your team.

I've helped business in a wide variety of sectors: finance, politics,
charities, academia, startups, mapping, agriculture, insurance, marketing.

Looking for projects starting in March 2020 onward, with roughly 2-week to
6-month timelines and budgets ~US$10k-100k. Prefer to bill hourly or day rate,
but by milestone is fine too.

Strong communication and time-management skills. Have worked with clients
found via HN/Angel, some for many years. References available.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Preferred tech stack:

    
    
        - Backend: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Clojure
        - DB: PostgreSQL or NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript/Vue, ClojureScript
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Linux VPS
    

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Portfolio:
[https://jeffkayser.com/portfolio/](https://jeffkayser.com/portfolio/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
hn.2020-01@firesteel.consulting

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

Angel: [https://angel.co/jeff-kayser-1](https://angel.co/jeff-kayser-1)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
david927
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boise, Idaho / Remote

Court Bell is a seed funded startup building modern software services for
trial courts. We're looking for part-time freelancers, initially, with a
possibility of full-time employment in the future.

We're looking for two roles (2+ years of experience):

1\. Web Designer: HTML / CSS (prefer HTML5/CSS3) with a good understanding of
reactive design. We're open to which frameworks you prefer.

2\. NodeJS Developer: You'll be using NodeJS to receive JSON documents and
process them against a PostgreSQL database.

It's a great, growing company with a good culture. Join us!

Email: david927@gmail.com (send your resume/CV, experience, availability and
rate)

~~~
david927
Thanks, everyone, for your applications. We've filled these roles.

------
nikkwong
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | YES Technologies: Fullstack JS, MVC (react, vue,
angular), Sql/NoSql, DevOps, functional programming, event streaming, pub-sub,
cloud engineering & deployment.

Limited but growing experience in python and machine learning. Really
interested in roles involving the potential to grow in these skills.

Resume: Started www.beaver.digital, interested in the area where design and
good code intersect. More info at www.nikkwong.com.

I'm a one man shop for creating attractive design oriented solutions to hard
digital problems. Interested in small teams where I can work on technologies
and skills beyond my current expertise.

Email: nikkwong0@gmail.com

------
sendevops
SEEKING WORK | Based in US Florida | Part-time - Remote

Freelance software developer with more than 20 years of experience. Devops
with ansible, Linux admnistration and AWS cloud.

\- Node.js development. 10 years of experience.

\- C# development. 15 years of experience (ASP.NET, MVC, Winforms and lately
some .NET core).

\- Python development. 10 years of experience.

\- Devops with ansible. 5 years of experience, including plugin development
and AWS provisioning and management.

\- Since a couple of years I have been working more and more with Common Lisp,
Haskell and F# on some projects.

Based on my current workload, I am available for 10 hours per week for the
next couple of months and then more later.

Email: sendevops@gmail.com

------
jorgemf
SEEKING WORK | Spain | REMOTE

    
    
      Remote: YES
      Technologies: Deep Learning, Machine Learning, TensorFlow, Data Science, Python, Java, Kotlin,
      Résumé/CV: http://jorgemf.github.io/cv.pdf
      email: See CV
    

I am a Deep Learning Researcher & Engineer. I started my career in Artificial
Intelligence with my degree in Computer Science Engineering, which I graduated
with first-class honors in 2006. I continued my education with a Ph.D. in
Artificial Intelligence and an MBA. I have worked mostly with startups from
San Francisco, London and Madrid. Only on remote roles since 2015.

------
luord
SEEKING WORK | Americas | Remote

Full stack developer with extensive experience in Python (Flask, Django,
SQLAlchemy, Celery, Alembic, Pytest, Fire) and JavaScript (VueJS, React,
Webpack, NodeJS, Express, Jest) and also experience with operations work
(Docker, Compose, Gitlab-CI, Bash).

I've worked on multiple projects of different domains and both in large
organizations and greenfield projects (in one in particular, I was first
developer and responsible for choosing the entire stack).

You can reach out to me, even just to say hi, in lo@luord.com

I also have a website/blog: [https://luord.com](https://luord.com)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
karimf
SEEKING WORK | Indonesia | Remote

Technologies: Javascript, React, React Native, Ruby, Ruby on Rails

Resume/CV: [https://fikrikarim.com/cv](https://fikrikarim.com/cv)

Portfolio:
[https://fikrikarim.com/portfolio](https://fikrikarim.com/portfolio)

Email: fk.fikrikarim@gmail.com

I love building fully tested MVP with React, React Native, and Ruby on Rails.
On previous work experiences I profiled and optimized our main system so it
run 3.7x faster, so I care a lot about performance too. I have several
production React Native and Rails apps that have 300+ daily users.

Hit me up for anything!

------
sethjgore
Seeking Work - NYC / Remote

Prefer medium/large projects over small ones.

Front end/interface architect with a focus on B2B. I’ve participated in
countless rapid prototyping / ideation committees and teams. Very comfortable
with putting together various APIs/concepts from different domains into an
integrated solution, a working prototype, or a polished web app.

Skills \- rapid prototyping/product ideation \- Able to integrate any API into
a working product \- svelte/react/node js \- advanced UI design skills \-
graphQL and MongoDB \- lambda / functions / serverless \- consulting on
interfaces

Email: sethjgore@gmail.com

------
shred45
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - REMOTE

Chicago-based freelancer looking for 1-6 month projects. Have worn many hats
over the years, but main focus for the last two years has been data
engineering, dev ops, and Rust development. Hold an M.S. in computer science
from a top-10 US university.

\- Remote Freelance (5 years experience)

\- Python (10 years)

\- Rust (3 years)

\- Application architecture and security (5 years)

\- Project / developer management (3 years)

\- Data Engineering (Python, Hadoop, Spark (Scala), Kafka, Postgres)

\- Web Development (Rails, Flask, HTML, CSS, React)

\- ML (training and validation, DNN / RNN / CNN, GLM, Random Forest, Bayesian
Optimization)

\- DevOps (Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Google Cloud, Terraform, CI / CD)

Email: hn_freelancing@protonmail.com

------
TeMPOraL
SEEKING WORK | Kraków area, Poland | DESKTOP/BACKEND (but can do web in a
pinch) | REMOTE

Most experience: C++, Java, Clojure, Common Lisp. Over the last two years, I
worked mostly with the latter two, primarily on the backend.

CV: [http://jacek.zlydach.pl/cv.pdf](http://jacek.zlydach.pl/cv.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/temporalpl/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/temporalpl/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/TeMPOraL](https://github.com/TeMPOraL)

E-mail: hn_work@jacek.zlydach.pl

------
gbachik
SEEKING WORK

Location: Murrieta, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS JavaScript/Node and related libraries

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gagebachik](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gagebachik)

Email: gbachik@gmail.com

Hey! I’m a 26yo Dev who’s had a company make it to the final round of YC
interviews, worked full time for startups, and done freelance for myself as
well as agencies so I’ve seen a bit of everything.

I spent the last 2yrs pursuing a self passion of mine that didn’t pan out and
now looking to get back into the field. Willing to do internships to get up to
speed with whatever stack is needed. Thanks!

------
varunpsr
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Two person team, also available
individually Location: Pune, India

8+ years of experience developing, publishing Web and Mobile Apps,
Containerizing existing applications, performing cloud migrations to a cloud
provider of your choice from your current on-premise deployment.

Technologies: Python, Django, Celery, Scrapy, ReactJS, React Native, RabbitMQ,
Docker, RESTFful APIs, AWS, Azure, Postgres, GraphQL, C#, .NET

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr)

Email: varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
mjgs
SEEKING WORK, South East Asia (UTC+7), remote work OK, open to relocation for
big projects

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS, Mocha, Async,
Joi, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely.

\- Built a link curation cloud/SAAS web application that is fault tolerant,
load balanced, scalable, secure, can run on any standard linux VPS and costs
around $20 per month

\- Part of the team that built a hybrid cloud/SAAS file delivery solution that
grew rapidly in popularity to service 25 000 businesses and 400 000 customers
worldwide

\- Architected and built file ingest and processing solutions for
ProsiebenSat, Canal Plus, Chellomedia, Swiss Television, Media City UK, BSkyB,
and Discovery Channel, enabling massive increase in the amount of data that
could be processed, in the case of Discovery Channel throughput of their VOD
platform increased by 1000% with no additional staff

\- Created a simple I/O tracking system for a film post production company
that quadrupled the processing capability while massively reducing the amount
of delivery errors

\- Created a training program for artists, engineers and producers at a film
visual effects company enabling teams to scale with minimal impact

I currently have immediate availability.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE (UTC/PT/EST)

We are a small team of Software Engineers with Startup mentality, specialising
in Python/Django and React/React Native/Electron stack. We've created a lot of
successful POCs and Prototypes for our clients, worked as team extension for
startups, created complex Web, Desktop and IOS/Android apps, provided
maintenance and DevOps services.

Very friendly and communicative team, eager to hear your story!

You can contact us at rootx@rootxnet.com Our website:
[https://www.rootxnet.com](https://www.rootxnet.com)

------
krolik
SEEKING WORK | Europe, Poland | REMOTE

Team of 2 full-stack developers, 10+ years of experience. Recently we have
built a core software platform for ROOVEE - fastest-growing bike rental system
in Poland. We've achieved more than teams 5x our size by solving business
challenges, creating scalable architecture and performant system.

Technologies: c#, .net core, react, react-native, Microsoft Azure, PostgreSQL,
Google Cloud Platform, Kubernetes Availability: 20 man-days per month,
starting April

Contact us [https://devpool.pl](https://devpool.pl) team (@) devpool.pl

------
bckygldstn
SEEKING WORK | SF Bay Area | Remote OK

Data scientist with strong software development skills.

Recently I've worked on geospatial data wrangling, retail sales forecasting,
and turning machine learning models into web APIs.

Email: andrew@ajnisbet.com

WWW: [https://www.ajnisbet.com/](https://www.ajnisbet.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ajnisbet/](https://github.com/ajnisbet/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajnisbet/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajnisbet/)

------
mike_sl
SEEKING WORK - Location: REMOTE | Based in NY

Hi, I'm an experienced front end and full stack engineer with experience
working in large companies such as Amazon as well as small distributed
startups so I'm able to collaborate effectively in a variety of contexts.

Skills: Javascript (React, RN, Node, ES6), Java, Postgres, SCSS

Looking for: Interesting work, strong communicators, opportunities for
contribution or leadership

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelcliou/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelcliou/)

Email: mike@superlabs.dev

Let's chat!

------
shinryuu
SEEKING WORK

Location: Frankfurt, Germany.

Remote: yes, also open to a mix if you're based in Germany.

Willing to relocate: No

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathansundqvist/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathansundqvist/)

Email: jonathan+hn@argpar.se

I'm backend developer that have worked with Python extensively over the years
and happy to dig into frontend stuff as well.

Most recently I've had clients such as Fidelity International, the Greenweb
foundation and iRights.

If you're even remotely interested in what I can help with, send me an email
and I'd be happy to discuss things.

------
good-idea
SEEKING WORK

    
    
       Location: Los Angeles
       Remote: yes!
       Technologies: Node.js, typescript, graphql, React, PostgreSQL, graph databases, web sockets.
       Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QZFT_miF9MGO42JnS1P43Kra9DKwjRKY23HpxkYhQIk/edit?usp=drivesdk
       Website: https://www.good-idea.studio
       Email: joseph@good-idea.studio
    

Full-stack web developer with 8 years experience. I've built websites, MVP-
level apps, content management systems and other full-stack, high-volume
systems.

------
odyssey7
SEEKING WORK - South Florida / Miami - Remote usually

Skills:

Experienced generalist software developer who does integrations, automations,
data exports and imports, web applications, and API development.

Core technologies are Node.js, React, CSS, HTML, JavaScript, Python, and SQL.

I usually deploy to Heroku, but I also do things with AWS.

Please see my profile for my contact information. I’m currently available for
about 50 hours / month.

Is there a project you’re considering these days? Please send me a message! We
can schedule a 15-30 minute call, with a goal of understanding your objectives
and having a sense of the project scope.

------
edsammy
Seeking work | San Diego, CA | HARDWARE

\- Full stack hardware engineer (electrical, mechanical, firmware, sourcing &
manufacturing)

\- Designed and produced all the hardware @comma.ai
([https://comma.ai/shop](https://comma.ai/shop),
[https://github.com/commaai/neo](https://github.com/commaai/neo))

\- Resume:
[https://eddiesamuels.com/resume.pdf](https://eddiesamuels.com/resume.pdf)

\- Email me! eddiemsamuels@gmail.com

------
chevy109
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (US - East coast)

Software engineer with many years of experience. Looking for something 15-20
hours/week max or project basis.

Experienced in: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, React, Vue, Dart, Flutter, React
Native, and more.

Email: my hacker news username @ protonmail.com

I have been developing software for well over 15 years now. Worked at
enterprise companies and startup. Can act as a fractional CTO if needed. Not
looking for anything full time right now but looking to take on a project or
weekly work. I have worked on multiple stacks but prefer Rails.

Frontend/backend are both okay.

------
ryanlanci
Seeking work | Ann Arbor, MI | Remote

Mostly focused on frontend. I have 5 years of production React experience,
over 50 apps in the AppStore with React Native. (A handful of tutorial videos
available here:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8DYJ67Jzgth8GYugWI85UQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8DYJ67Jzgth8GYugWI85UQ/videos))

[http://ryanlanciaux.com/about](http://ryanlanciaux.com/about) for more info +
contact info.

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Part time

Technologies and Skills: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, ElasticSearch, Redis,
Apache Kafka, Requirements gathering, design, and UX, Consultancy.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Rate: €65/hr

Email: evangelosdaniil[at]pm.me

Since 2014, I run my own development company, and I am helping companies &
development teams to build world-class applications, tailored to their needs,
using pixel perfect code that is built with love. Would you like to have a
chat? Hit me up @ evangelosdaniil[at]pm.me.

------
kk2
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Fullstack Developer

Passionate Developer looking for fresh air, any new challenge is welcome.

Tecnhologies: TypeScript/JavaScript/NodeJS, Python, Flask, VueJS, SCSS,
MongoDB, Firebase, MySQL, SocketIO, PHP, Laravel

Website: [https://www.vitorferrari.com/](https://www.vitorferrari.com/)
github: [https://github.com/lkk2](https://github.com/lkk2) email:
ferrarivitor@outlook.com.br

feel free to reach me any doubts, questions, love or opportunities

------
jack_codes
SEEKING WORK | Boston Area | Remote Email: scjackson@linux.com

I'm a software developer (MS CS) with the bulk of my professional experience
in PHP, Drupal, and the related stacks. I've been solely a remote developer
for the past 10 years. I'm interested in anything remote, part-time, and love
to work mostly on back-end tooling although in my day-to-day I work on
everything from the backend to the frontend.

Experience with: PHP, Drupal, Laravel, React, LAMP, Golang and various other
tools (buzzword and otherwise) over the past 13 years.

------
rjegundo
SEEKING WORK, Remote or London (UK)

Product Engineer - I work towards building the right thing and building it
right

About me: Based in London. Physics Engineer MSc turned into Software and
Startups. Domain expertise in Energy, Supply Chain. Available part-time while
working on my own thing.

Past work

\- Tech Lead on a Supply-Chain pilot with Blockchain \- Full-stack Developer
responsible for the website, dashboards, e-commerce, tools and status on an
IaaS platform

Stack

Bread and butter: Ruby on Rails, Heroku, AWS, Digital Ocean, Ops, Javascript,
Ethereum Exploring: golang, rust, Substrate, Cosmos-sdk

Email: rafael.jegundo[at]gmail.com

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Email: a1@serendipia.email

======

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you.

The areas I mostly work with are:

    
    
      * e-commerce
      * security
    
      * machine learning
      * marketing
    
      * web, full-stack
    

======

My latest projects are 2 e-commerce stores I've built from zero, they're live.
And some open source projects.

Full list:

[https://gildedhonour.co/projects](https://gildedhonour.co/projects)

------
modernresearch
SEEKING WORK - North Carolina, US - Remote, but happy to travel

Website:
[https://modernresearchconsulting.com](https://modernresearchconsulting.com)

Email: mail@modernresearchconsulting.com

Technologies: R (expertise in Shiny), Python (Flask), Plotly, Postgres, D3,
AWS, Stata, SAS, GIS (ArcGIS and QGIS), Google Maps, Google APIs, general data
transfer/manipulation/validation/automation

Recently working on municipal asset tracking by integrating handheld barcode
scanners with inventory APIs.

Resume/CV: available on request

------
oliv__
SEEKING WORK | Remote/NYC-based | Developer + UI Designer | olivierbreton.me

Full stack web developer and UI designer. Former startup founder with over 6
years of experience creating digital products. I enjoy working on napkin ideas
in need of MVPs & web apps in need of fresh UIs or data-driven projects.

 __ __

Tech stack: Node.js, Vue.js, Django /Python, SQL/No-SQL databases,
ElasticSearch, HTML/CSS/jQuery

Portfolio: [https://olivierbreton.me](https://olivierbreton.me)

Contact: olivier@olivierbreton.me

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Front-End Developer

I’m a front-end developer with an eye for design. I can help create a user
interface that is beautiful and performant. Though I specialize in building
user interfaces, I also have experience with backend development which helps
in making me adaptable to the needs of whatever team I’m on.

If you’re interested in working with me, feel free to send me an e-mail at the
address listed below.

ReactJS / Redux / HTML / CSS / Ruby on Rails / PHP

Location: Long Beach, CA Email: david@activatedapps.com

------
throwaway13000
I am working on a website which where people give feedback to each other's
interview performance. Part of the backend is ready , but I need frontend
help. Mostly HTML/CSS and some javascript.

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/14742/coding-
intervie...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/14742/coding-interview-
feedback)

I am looking for frontend help. If you are interested, please contact through
link above or through my profile.

------
dimm
SEEKING WORK

Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

Hi, I'm Dimitri, a Front-end engineer specializing in React. I have experience
working on complex software system as a Software Engineer in the defense
industry.

------
gnaman
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bengaluru, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Golang, Python, React, Angular, NodeJS, Typescript, Javascript,
Solidity, Ethereum Dapps and Contracts programming, along with some Java

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman)

Email: hn {at} namang.me

About: Full-time software engineer at a YC startup looking for part-time,
contract or freelance work. I enjoy working on backend systems with a penchant
for beautiful, functional and minimal frontends.

------
dunckr
SEEKING WORK | Glasgow, Scotland | REMOTE

Full-stack developer with 9 years professional experience and 3 years
contracting.

Technologies used in production: TypeScript/JavaScript, React, NodeJS, Ruby on
Rails.

Current SAAS side-project with 500+ users and million requests per day.

Email: dunckr @ gmail.com

[https://dunckr.com](https://dunckr.com) ||
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/duncanbeaton](https://www.linkedin.com/in/duncanbeaton)

------
miles_matthias
SEEKING WORK Colorado, Remote + Travel

I'm a cloud consultant with a background in web & mobile app dev. I love
helping app developers build & release quickly & safely through scalable
infrastructure & automated CI/CD & build systems.

I specialize in Kubernetes, Bazel, Spinnaker, Istio, and am a certified Google
Cloud Architect. I've spent the last 18 months partnering with Google to
migrate their largest customers.

Read more at HireMiles.com. Email me at miles@hiremiles.com.

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
larsnlden
SEEKING WORK | Cologne Germany | Remote

Full stack developer with a strong sense of product ownership.

Looking to build more web apps with a team where everyone shares
responsibility and market interest.

# Skills:

\- React (5/5) => Redux, CSSinJS, Compose, Hooks

\- GraphQL(4/5) => Relay, Apollo

\- Node (3/5) => Sockets, Knex, Express, Apollo-Server

\- JS-FP (3/5) => Ramda, Lodash,

\- Design (3/5) => Figma, Design Principles

# Past projects:

(in different capacities, always Full stack)

\- B2B event ticketing platform (webApp)

\- Virtual reality car showroom (webApp)

\- Display soil analysis samples (webApp)

\- Amazon ad bid automation platform (webApp)

reach me at me@larsnolden.com

------
pythonbase
SEEKING WORK | Remote

    
    
      Location: Karachi, Pakistan
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python (Flask, Django), SQL, Web Scraping
     
      Résumé/CV:https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/kashaziz
    

I am available for full-time or part-time positions that involve API based
back-end development, web scraping and data manipulation.

------
freediver
SEEKING FREELANCER | SF Bay Area | Remote

We are building a WebKit-based browser for the Apple aco-system. WebKit is the
fastest and most energy-efficient browser rendering engine on macOS. There are
140M+ macOS desktops out there, and the only option for a WebKit browser is
Safari. We did not want another chrome clone so we are building the first
Webkit alternative browser.

Skills (5+ years of experience):

\- macOS/iOS

\- Swift

\- C++

\- Javascript

\- SQLite

Novel idea, challenging problems. Join us!

Email: vprelovac@gmail.com (send CV / relevant experience / availability /
rate)

~~~
pier25
Are you considering Windows and Android too? A true webkit-based crossplatform
browser would be killer.

~~~
freediver
No, tied just to Apple ecosystem to leverage the enormous benefits WebKit has
on macOS.

~~~
pier25
But what would be the point of competing against Safari?

~~~
freediver
No point, if you believe Safari is the perfect web browser.

Otherwise, there are many things you can do different. Plus the world (and
Safari) needs a WebKit-based alternative.

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK | 20-25 Hrs/Week

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Cloud: AWS, PCF

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, Apache Kafka, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD,
Jenkins, Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
kevinak
SEEKING WORK - Europe (Stockholm) but willing to travel all over the world.

Email: hn@kevmodro.me

I provide workshops and training for front-end developers in Svelte
([https://svelte.dev/](https://svelte.dev/)). Anything from introductory
workshops to more complex topics such as Sapper (the application framework for
Svelte).

If your company is looking to explore this new and exciting framework I can
help you with this.

------
matteqa
SEEKING WORK | BRISBANE AUSTRALIA | REMOTE

FRONT END WEB DESIGN & DEVELOPMENT

According to research by Google, 53% of mobile users leave a website that
takes more than three seconds to load. Without a fast and efficient website,
you will be losing a large margin of potential customers.

I develop websites from scratch with unique designs while still using
barebones HTML, CSS & JavaScript to provide an extremely efficient and
fastloading site.

Website: matteqa.com

Email: matthew@matteqa.com

------
techj
SEEKING WORK | Washington DC metro area | Remote or Local/Onsite

\- Welcome to contact with projects and offers; we can talk about if a project
or role is a good fit

\- Current availability; flexible rates depending on project scope and hours
needed

\- Web stack: JavaScript, LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP), WordPress, Python
& Flask/Django, AWS/Cloud

\- Data stack: Python, Pandas, numpy, stream processing (Kafka), Jupyter, viz
(matplotlib), statistical analysis

\- Contact: dctechj @ gmail

------
pc86
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA | REMOTE ONLY | 10-30 hours weekly

Software Architect with 10+ years experience in .NET, C#, and related
technologies. I specialize in event-driven applications, messaging
architectures, and third-party integrations.

All contact information is in my profile.

Fluent Technologies: .NET Framework, .NET Core, ASP.NET MVCm ASP.NET Webforms,
C#, VB / VisualBasic, JavaScript / VueJS, SQL Server, MongoDB, RabbitMQ /
MassTransit

------
ipeev
SEEKING WORK | Sofia, Bulgaria | Remote

Python, C++, Java, SQL, Mathematics

Experience with:

\- Creating booking engines for the online travel industry

\- Implementing server side logic and mathematics for casino games, creating
simulations.

\- Programming Bots for monitoring and data collecting

\- Databases - PostgreSQL, Oracle

\- Data processing, migrations, statistical analysis, machine learning

\- Mathematics, Numerical methods, Computational 2D and 3D geometry

\- Creating Windows software for the metrology industry

I have my own EU VAT registered Ltd. company. Contact ipfr at astrei.com

------
neuronupheaval
SEEKING WORK

Location: Curitiba, Brazil (UTC-3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Microsoft technologies for software development (C#, F#, ASP.NET
MVC, ASP.NET Core 3.x, EF 6, EF Core, T-SQL); FORTRAN 77/90; Microfocus RM-
COBOL; MATLAB/Simulink; LabView

Experienced chemical process engineer with a knack for software development.
Control engineering specialist. Able to develop either desktop or web apps for
chemical plant operation/simulation.

Posted on: Monday, February 3rd, 2020.

------
textread
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Engineer JS & Python | remote

\--------------------

I deliver MVPs. Can pick up any tech stack quickly.

Built IELTSBible: [https://ieltsbible.com](https://ieltsbible.com) (ask for an
OTP) - Computer Delivered IELTS practise tests

Previously built RazorGTD: Omnifocus for the web

Technologies:

\- React.js, Django, Node.js, PostgresSQL, DigitalOcean, Python Machine
Learning stack: numpy, pandas, matplotlib, scikit-learn

\- email: anoopemacs [at] gmail.com

------
montypythonxxx
Seeking work | Queens, NY | Prefer Remote

Successful Python web dev who pivoted to ecommerce content marketing last
year. Love it so much that I want to work in a data-first ecommerce marketing
environment. Preferably I'd be using my skills with data analysis with Python
(Flask, pandas, matplotlib) in combination with my product and content
marketing skills (copyediting, SEO, Social Media, UI/UX).

email: torvaldenom@gmail.com

------
simplecto
SEEKING WORK | Stockholm | Remote

Senior developer with prior CTO/engineering management experience looking for
Python/DevOps/Django gigs.

Skills:

\- Python, Django, REST Api, Postgresql

\- Docker, Traefik

\- Automation, Ansible, Makefile, BASH

\- Blog at [https://simplecto.com](https://simplecto.com)

\- LinkedIn at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/heysamtexas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/heysamtexas)

------
denysz
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Software Test Automation Engineer (SDET). 9+ years of experience.

Experience of the testing: Web, Mobile, Native Mobile and Desktop, API.

Specializing in building advanced tools for the testing of the games.

Technologies: Python, Java, Selenium, Appium, OpenCV (Computer Vision)

Email: denys.zaiats@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/denyszaiats/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/denyszaiats/)

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

I am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
dlegs
SEEKING PENTESTING / SECURITY WORK | NYC / Remote

Security Engineer currently @Google looking for freelance security work,
anything related to webapp/mobile/infra/hardware. Get some boutique pentesting
results without having to pay one of the big guys.

Resume / Email @
[https://dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf](https://dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf)

------
euoia
SEEKING WORK | Norwich, UK | Remote

Full stack web developer with Node.js and PHP backends.

10+ years of experience, keen to work on some part time or short term
contracts.

james [at] cloudship.co.uk

[https://github.com/euoia](https://github.com/euoia)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-x-
pickard/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-x-pickard/)

------
coreyoconnor
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

On-Site: Yes, no relocation

Technologies: Scala, Ruby on Rails, Ansible, Jenkins, Nix, NixOS, DynamoDB,
Postgres

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/corey-o-
connor-389ab23/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/corey-o-connor-389ab23/)

GitHub: [https://gitlab.com/coreyoconnor/](https://gitlab.com/coreyoconnor/)

------
elbows
SEEKING WORK - Boston, REMOTE

Python & C++ programmer with focus in image processing.

I'm a software engineer with 15 years of experience in various areas including
image processing, GPU programming, graphics, and performance optimization.

Technologies: Python, C++, CUDA, Typescript, Vue.js, Common Lisp

Email: info@nathan-weston.com Web site: [https://nathan-
weston.com](https://nathan-weston.com)

------
greenio
Seeking work - South East Asia - Remote

Technologies: Javascript, React, Flutter, Java, HTML/CSS, Golang, some Python
scripting

Email: greeniowork [ a@t ) [ gmail ) d-o-t c-o-m

Full stack developer, with about 2+ years of frontend development experience.

Inbox me for resume, portfolio :) I'm happy to share more about the projects
I've worked on, side projects that I am currently working on, and potential
rates!

------
melenaos
SEEKING FREELANCER, Greece remote only, part time, no agencies

I am looking for a UX Expert to solve some problems of a salad application.
The app is in good shape and I need to make it better. Hide some clutter and
provide a better onboarding experience for the user.

Its a nice little project and I want to find a freelancer that cares for the
job and invest time to find the best solution.

Info@menelabs.com

~~~
cerberusss
Android, iOS? What language/tools are used?

~~~
melenaos
for Web

------
dtip
SEEKING WORK | Oxford, UK | Remote |
[https://oldreliable.tech](https://oldreliable.tech)

I'm one of a small team of developers building complex backends and data
systems.

We help companies move quickly and take advantage of new opportunities by
solving problems.

Preferred stack: Erlang/Elixir, Python, C/C++

Email: hn-freelancer-feb20@oldreliable.tech

------
anovikov
SEEKING WORK

Location: Limassol, Cyprus

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Video. Everything video-related. Things for streaming, recording
video, video conferencing systems, chats, passthrough video montage,
transcoding, thumbnailing, players, things like that.

[https://upwork.com/fl/alexandernovikov](https://upwork.com/fl/alexandernovikov)

Rate: $90/h

email: anovikov@granpm.com

------
jvke
SEEKING WORK | Sydney, Australia, or REMOTE

Tech stack: TypeScript, React, NodeJS, K8s, Kafka, Docker, Mongo, Postgres

Full-stack engineer with 10 years of experience in building web applications.
Mostly interested in part-time ongoing work, up to 20 hours per week, so that
I do not need to take on multiple projects.

Please reach out to me for my CV/examples of work at: hi at jvke dot co

------
chelovek89
Let freelancerSeekingWork = (location = "NYC", remoteOk = true) => {

//2 Years experience with React and Wordpress doing independent projects for
small businesses. Would love to work for a team with more senior developers
with React Native. Comfortable with React, React Native, Node, and am learning
swift.

return "arturo@make-it-happen.dev" }

------
joserr
SEEKING WORK | Mexico | REMOTE

Technologies: C, Common Lisp, C#, Perl, JavaScript, Java, Postscript, Scheme
and TeX; MySQL, Oracle, PostgreSQL, and SQLite. web-page:
[https://parentesis.rufina.link](https://parentesis.rufina.link) email: See
web-page

I am a programmer with over 20 years of experience in a variety of
technologies.

------
darrenoc
Seeking work | London, UK | Remote-Only

I was a SWE at Google from 2012-2016 working on Knowledge Graph and Youtube.
Since then I am working as freelance back-end developer.

Contact info & more details:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrenoc/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrenoc/)

------
sujithharidasan
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore | REMOTE

Backend: PHP, Python

Frontend: Javascript, JQuery

Framework: Symfony, Django

Github: [https://github.com/sharidas](https://github.com/sharidas)

Personal Blog: [http://sujithh.info/](http://sujithh.info/)

I have more than 13 years of experience.

email: sujith.h@gmail.com Availability 40 hours a week.

------
JoeMayoBot
SEEKING WORK

Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Microsoft C#, .NET, ASP.NET, SQL Server, WPF, Azure, Xamarin

Linked-In:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joemayo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joemayo/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/JoeMayo](https://github.com/JoeMayo)

------
esac
SEEKING WORK | Québec-Montréal | REMOTE

Deep Learning PhD, with Full-stack experience; AI/ML consultant.

I'm looking to work on Computer Vision or Reinforcement learning, would prefer
PyTorch projects.

15+ years (~10 professionally) experience of Python I've worked in Robotics,
Computer Vision, NLP and Reinforcement learning.

Queries at: feeddeadbeef@protonmail.ch

------
nbnd
SEEKING WORK | PACIFIC STANDARD TIME | REMOTE OR SEATTLE

I'm a front end developer with four years of experience. I'm looking to pick
up additional contract work on a short or long term basis. Resume available
upon request.

Skill highlights: JavaScript, CSS, HTML, React, Webpack, Python, Node

Contact: northwestbased+hn@gmail.com

------
iamcurious
SEEKING WORK | GMT - 3

C#, haskell, unix, any javascript framework, willing to learn any tech.

Ten years of experience.

I'm good at automating odd jobs, from design systems implementation to theorem
provers heuristics.

We are a match if you got a one of a kind project and you need a generalist
that will do what needs to be done to deliver value.

You can find my address in my profile.

------
tomklein
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe (other timezones possible)

Technologies: NodeJS, Python, PHP, Apache/NGINX, GCP/AWS, SQL/NoSQL,
HTML/CSS/JS, Go/Java, more

Remote: Yes

Email: tom@kleinholding.com

Full-Stack Developer - [https://linkedin.com/in/tom-
klein](https://linkedin.com/in/tom-klein)

------
erwinh
SEEKING WORK Location: Eindhoven, the Netherlands

Remote is possible.

Full stack development, front end development, data science, data
visualization

My focus is on developing web services and complex interactive data
visualizations.

Website: [https://dialectic.design](https://dialectic.design)

Contact: contact@dialectic.design

------
Shengbo
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Europe, Budapest | Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript ES6, React, React Native, Redux, SQL, MongoDB, Redis,
.NET Core

I'm a full-stack developer with 5 years of experience, currently specializing
in mobile apps built with React Native.

Availability: ~20 hrs/week

Rate: ~30€/h

Email: bitfliplabs@protonmail.com

------
kamiro
SEEKING WORK | Madrid, Spain | Remote: Yes

Senior Mobile Software Engineer with over 12 years building mobile application
and APIs.

Front-End: Swift, Kotlin, Objective-C..

Back-End: Python, Java, SpringBoot, Elixir...

Devops: AWS (EC2, S3, Route 53, RDS), Kubernetes, Docker...

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/kamiro

CV: compas7.com/202002Gary.pdf

Email: kamiro/gmail.com

------
robyates
SEEKING WORK

Location: boston, ma; new york, ny; washington, dc; (REMOTE OK)

Technologies: java, c++, c#, ruby on rails, some python, a bit of r

Web:
[https://robertjyates.com/RobertYatesResume.pdf](https://robertjyates.com/RobertYatesResume.pdf)

Email: see profile

------
Mankhool
SEEKING FREELANCER | Vancouver, BC | Remote OK (must be in BC)

Looking for a mobile app dev to build a photo/video sharing app on both
platforms.

This will be the second app I've created with Freelancers from HN. This is the
only place I ever look for talent.

cultur@mankhool.com

------
robterrin
SEEKING FREELANCER | NYC | Full or part time

Cybersecurity engineers proficient in application security, cloud security,
identity and access management, and operations. Fintech experience preferable,
with a minimum of a few years focused on security.

Email address in profile.

~~~
dlegs
Hey man, can't seem to find your contact email on your sites. Here's my resume
- [https://dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf](https://dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf) \-
looking for some part time freelance work

------
matthall28
SEEING WORK | Vancouver / Toronto | Remote

Two man team providing a variety of services both for building MVPs and
helping companies grow!

Backend: PHP / Laravel, NodeJS

Frontend: VueJS, React, Angular

Other: Kubernetes, Docker, Dev Lead Consulting

Portfolio / Resume: randomshapes.com

Email: matt@randomshapes.com

------
jibbers
SEEKING WORK / Washington, USA / Remote OK

Interface designer with front-end web dev know-how. I love UI design,
organization, and keeping things simple.

[https://dillonbrown.me](https://dillonbrown.me)

------
ioblomov
SEEKING WORK | NYC | Remote/local

Rails, Objective-C, 20+ years writing apps

Let us help you create complete iOS & web solutions for today's post-PC world.

[http://foveacentral.com](http://foveacentral.com)

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
DreamScatter
SEEKING work

Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: yes

Experience: Julia, Matlab, Fortran, Python, Computational Math, Geometric
Algebra

[https://github.com/chakravala](https://github.com/chakravala)

------
oujii
Seeking work (remote) Based in Stockholm.

Frontend developer since many years but now combining it with UX the last 3
years. Have held many workshops on prototyping and UX research.

Email: carl.waerner@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK

loc: los angeles

remote: okay

languages: python, clojure, postgresql, pl/pgsql, linux, mysql

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

------
pkudel4
SEEKING WORK | UK | Remote OK Technical SEO with more than 10 years of
experience, full package SEO offered, more info: piotr@imd.agency

------
swatcoder
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Pasadena / Los Angeles)

\--

Senior-level expertise dedicated to honing and recovering existing projects
through part-time or short-term engagements.

20+ years experience, 50+ clients, 100+ projects, 10x talent

\- App Maintenance Retainers

\- Project Rescue

\- Porting Across Languages and Platforms

\- Crisis Intervention

\- Forensics, Due Diligence, Analysis

\- Modernization

\- Debugging

\- Sprint Acceleration / Deadline Rushing

\- Bug Hunting, Profiling, SWAT Coding

\- Product Consultation

\--

TECHNOLOGY

Polyglot by trade and preference.

Mobile, Desktop, Web, OTT, IOT, Embedded.

iOS, Swift, Objective-C, C, C++, macOS, Go, Rust, Android, Java, Kotlin, PHP,
Laravel, node.js, express, Ruby, Python

[https://www.andrewpalumbo.com](https://www.andrewpalumbo.com)

andrew.palumbo@gmail.com

------
xk3
SEEKING FREELANCER

Remote, US

Data engineering. ETL/ELT. Geospatial. GIS.

BigQuery, PostgreSQL, dbt, Pulumi, Google CloudFunctions. Azure to GCP.

chapmanjacobd @gmail.com

------
samirsd
SEEKING WORK - Based in Brooklyn, NY I do native iOS app development. Remote
work possible.

email: dotmixtape@gmail.com

------
cambalache
{

seeking: "work", fullTime: true, partTime: true, location: "South America",
timezone: "ET", willingToRelocate: true, stack:
["ruby","rails","react","postgresql"]

}

------
veronikakte
I want a freelancer who is good in seo but in affordable prices for my
website. www.wikirush.com

interested personal can email me on icoverified@gmail.com

------
endorphone
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Toronto, Canada)

Full-stack software developer (mobile, server/service, web, heavy database
work, etc) with a pretty varied and successful career.

[https://dennisforbes.ca/articles/about.html](https://dennisforbes.ca/articles/about.html)

I have my own products, and work on my own stuff at my own leisure, but am
looking for variety and interesting contacts for which I can dedicate up to 20
hours a week.

Rate: $99 USD / hour. I don't make a living doing this, but don't want to
undercut anyone too much.

This sounds boorish and arrogant to say (thought it is just time efficiency),
but if the process involves a long period of talking to a variety of people in
a dance of puffery, I'll probably lose interest. I want to get to the meat at
the outset.

Just send me a problem, a question, etc, and we'll go from there.
dforbes(at)yafla.com

Cheers, and thanks for reading!

------
chovy
Looking for remote (contract/part-time) using node/mongo/koa for rest apis
and/or vue/svelte/react on front end.

You can read more about me at
[https://profullstack.com](https://profullstack.com)

------
cheapphpdevelop
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Bargain PHP / JS work offered from the UK.

I'm looking for work to gain experience and build a stronger portfolio. Cheap
rates ($10-15) can be negotiated, or fixed fee for project work.

I am able to work with:

PHP

Laravel

JS

Vue.js

Large or small projects considered.

Email: bargainphpdeveloper@protonmail.com

------
dzaiats
Are you looking for the option to automate the testing of your games, video
streams or other media? Testpic.com -
[https://www.testpic.com/](https://www.testpic.com/)

We provide exceptional tools, based on Artificial Intelligence, that allow
performing deep and accurate visual testing of your games and media content.
Stop paying for human daily clicking and trust your games to the AI.

------
pixoff
SEEKING WORK | Uzice & Belgrade (Serbia, Europe, UTC+1/CET time zone) | REMOTE

Hi everyone! We're a fun-to-work-with six person team of developers and
designers. But also a group of friends. Over 35 years combined experience in
web design and development. Started as individuals/freelancers ended as team
and going strong for the past 5-6 years. We also work with our network of
contractors/freelancers when the job requires scaling up. Specialized in:

• We're there to get the project started or to put that last pixel in it's
place.

• Designing and developing CMS based websites, SPAs, MVPs, Hybrid mobile apps
(iOS & Android).

• Working as an outsourced front-end team for enterprise, e-government and
SaaS web apps. In-house Project Management.

• Design, development, hosting, optimization and maintenance of WordPress
based websites.

We learn new stuff quickly but our day-to-day tech stack is:

• HTML5, CSS/SCSS, PHP,

• JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, VueJS, Angular, React, React Native, Node,
Ionic,

• MySQL, SQLite, GraphQL

• Adobe suite, Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma, Zeplin, Invision;

Rate: Either fixed per project or $50-$85/hour (based on project type);

If you want a free quote or just to stop by and say Hi, send us a hello at:
[https://pixoff.co](https://pixoff.co) ( hint: click the "O" letter :) )

Or send us a direct email at: hello@pixoff.co

Looking forward to your messages, bye!

~~~
companyhen
The copyright at the bottom of your site still says 2018 :)

